# BHM's Got Talent



## LeoGibson

This is a bit of a takeoff on the whole America's Got Talent, Britain's Got Talent shows and the like. I also figured a clearinghouse type area for videos and sound recordings of people singing or reading spoken word or poetry readings Also youtube videos of performances welcome as well. Everything from comedy sketches and digital shorts, to original and cover songs, or original poems or other creative endeavors. I realize there is a skill or hobby thread, but I envision this one a little different. More as a talent show for BHM's and their FFA or FA admirers than a hobby or skill. Anyways, here goes nothing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> This is a bit of a takeoff on the whole America's Got Talent, Britain's Got Talent shows and the like. I also figured a clearinghouse type area for videos and sound recordings of people singing or reading spoken word or poetry readings Also youtube videos of performances welcome as well. Everything from comedy sketches and digital shorts, to original and cover songs, or original poems or other creative endeavors. I realize there is a skill or hobby thread, but I envision this one a little different. More as a talent show for BHM's and their FFA or FA admirers than a hobby or skill. Anyways, here goes nothing.



I think you're up first sir


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think you're up first sir



I don't have my studio up and running yet, all I have are some demo type stuff I recorded with my cell phone to use as a template for a full recording.

Aw what the hell I reckon if I start this thread I might as well put something out there, I guess I'll just post one of those. Here's an acoustic demo of a song I wrote a little while back. I'm almost loathe to post it here, because singing is definitely not a talent of mine, I just do it anyway because I like it. So here goes, the song is titled 

Keep Your Friends Close


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I don't have my studio up and running yet, all I have are some demo type stuff I recorded with my cell phone to use as a template for a full recording.
> 
> Aw what the hell I reckon if I start this thread I might as well put something out there, I guess I'll just post one of those. Here's an acoustic demo of a song I wrote a little while back. I'm almost loathe to post it here, because singing is definitely not a talent of mine, I just do it anyway because I like it. So here goes, the song is titled
> 
> Keep Your Friends Close




Very Steve Earle. :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Very Steve Earle. :bow:



Hah, thanks for the listen. Just goes to show, if you're gonna copy someone's style you might as well copy from one of the best in the genre!  


Alright folks, I kicked it off, I know a bunch of you sing or write poetry or animate or make YouTube vids. So come on and add your creative endeavors here.


----------



## LeoGibson

Well, I didn't want to see this thread die, so I figured I'd try one time to revive it. C'mon folks, I know there are a lot of creative people on this board. Let's see your songs, guitar work, or other instrument. There are bound to be some amateur filmmakers out here that have some shorts or other vids. Painters, animators, you're all welcome to put your stuff up here. So if you do it and it's creative, let's see and hear it. I'm talking to you Senor Garseeya, don't leave me hangin' here. Matt B. consider it a shoutout to you too. Bigginz, WHR, I know you play some, so let's see what you can create. I have always found that exchanging ideas through each other's works always boosts the creative process, no matter what the medium. Don't worry if it's not exactly virtuoso, I know very few are fortunate to be talented enough to do it for a living, but hell I'm sick of most over polished art anyway. I love the art that folks like myself create, art that is real and everyday. I know I sing like a frog, but I love writing songs and have no one else to sing them for me yet, so I do them anyway. So c'mon and join in.

Here is my latest song I have written, it's still brand new and just an acoustic strummer for now, but I have some ideas for a full instrumentation. 

A Damn Good Run


----------



## MrBob

Ok, not the best quality as it was done on a cameraphone next to a really loud PA speaker in the tinyest pub in existence.

If You Wanna

As for originals I haven't been able to find any footage. I am on Itunes somewhere but I don't even want to acknowledge that track.


----------



## theronin23

Oooo, I've got few. Yes, I'm a show off

Audio of me playing Rest Stop by Matchbox Twenty on my ukulele

 Video of me in the first production of RENT in my county. Title song.

I have more, but I don't wanna hog the thread.


----------



## LeoGibson

Yay, I'm not alone in here anymore! It was also nice to hear people that *can* carry a tune. 



MrBob said:


> Ok, not the best quality as it was done on a cameraphone next to a really loud PA speaker in the tinyest pub in existence.
> 
> If You Wanna
> 
> As for originals I haven't been able to find any footage. I am on Itunes somewhere but I don't even want to acknowledge that track.



I like the energy your group has. I bet it's a fun, boozy experience at your shows. I also liked y'alls take on Mr. Postman



theronin23 said:


> Oooo, I've got few. Yes, I'm a show off
> 
> Audio of me playing Rest Stop by Matchbox Twenty on my ukulele
> 
> Video of me in the first production of RENT in my county. Title song.
> 
> I have more, but I don't wanna hog the thread.



You had me at ukulele cover:wubu: I have never met a uke song I didn't like!
Good job on the musical as well. That's something I have always kinda wanted to do. I almost got to do one in high school. Li'l Abner, I was Earthquake McGoon. I made all the rehearsals and then flunked algebra a week before the show and never got to actually perform in it.


----------



## theronin23

LeoGibson said:


> You had me at ukulele cover:wubu: I have never met a uke song I didn't like!
> Good job on the musical as well. That's something I have always kinda wanted to do.



You should hear my cover of Creep. I kind of make it my own. Actually, I'll record it tomorrow and post it to that same Sound Cloud (and post it here if there's interest)

As far as the musical goes, RENT is my absolute favorite. Changed my sheltered 17 year old life first time I saw it. I knew I had to go audition when the opportunity presented itself. Honestly, go do it. Even now, if you have the time, find a local theatre and go audition. It's a HUGELY rewarding experience, and boosts your self-confidence like nothing else in the world.


----------



## LeoGibson

theronin23 said:


> You should hear my cover of Creep. I kind of make it my own. Actually, I'll record it tomorrow and post it to that same Sound Cloud (and post it here if there's interest)
> 
> As far as the musical goes, RENT is my absolute favorite. Changed my sheltered 17 year old life first time I saw it. I knew I had to go audition when the opportunity presented itself. Honestly, go do it. Even now, if you have the time, find a local theatre and go audition. It's a HUGELY rewarding experience, and boosts your self-confidence like nothing else in the world.



Post it, I'd like to hear it. It's a good song, but definitely one that has plenty of room for interpretation and ability for one to go there own way with and yet stay in the spirit of the song.

My hope one day if I ever get a schedule that is more fixed timewise, I would like to do either a band or get involved with some community theatre. As it is now, I never know what hours I'll be working from one day to the next.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I think I need to buy a ukelele. Good shit man. And to everyone in this thread awesome stuff!

I'll try to get some audio or video of me and my garbage playing


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> Yay, I'm not alone in here anymore! It was also nice to hear people that *can* carry a tune.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the energy your group has. I bet it's a fun, boozy experience at your shows. I also liked y'alls take on Mr. Postman



Yes, booze is both the inspiration....and downfall in many of our shows. I had to gaffertape the lead guitarist to a mic-stand once when he could no longer stand upright.


----------



## HDANGEL15

theronin23 said:


> Oooo, I've got few. Yes, I'm a show off
> 
> Audio of me playing Rest Stop by Matchbox Twenty on my ukulele
> 
> Video of me in the first production of RENT in my county. Title song.
> 
> I have more, but I don't wanna hog the thread.



*I love your voice....and although not familiar with matchbox....REALLY HITTING THE LIKEY BUTTON...nice!!!*


----------



## theronin23

Because it was requested, hot off the press

 My cover of Creep by Radiohead on ukulele


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

theronin23 said:


> Because it was requested, hot off the press
> 
> My cover of Creep by Radiohead on ukulele



pretty awesome man


----------



## LeoGibson

theronin23 said:


> Because it was requested, hot off the press
> 
> My cover of Creep by Radiohead on ukulele



Good job dude! I like how you did it.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Well, I didn't want to see this thread die, so I figured I'd try one time to revive it. C'mon folks, I know there are a lot of creative people on this board. Let's see your songs, guitar work, or other instrument. There are bound to be some amateur filmmakers out here that have some shorts or other vids. Painters, animators, you're all welcome to put your stuff up here. So if you do it and it's creative, let's see and hear it. I'm talking to you Senor Garseeya, don't leave me hangin' here.* Matt B. consider it a shoutout to you too*. snip]



Called out! I had no idea!!  Okay, I'm still working on the new CD, but give me a few minutes and I'll post some fun stuff I did this summer. Just have to upload it to dropbox...


----------



## MattB

Okay, instead of working on my metal band's latest full-length CD (I started writing it a year ago...) I did a full EP of cover songs. (Mostly punk...) I had a bit of writer's block, so this was a perfect distraction. Got things moving again...

To avoid any legal crap involved with recording other people's songs, I gave the EP away for free to Facebook friends and family only. I didn't put it up on any of my websites, it was just for kicks. If anyone wants a copy I can send a download link for the whole thing, (send PM) but in the meantime here's my cover of "Love Song" by The Damned...(Volume warning, adjust speakers...)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178790/Crossed Streams- Love Song.mp3


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Okay, instead of working on my metal band's latest full-length CD (I started writing it a year ago...) I did a full EP of cover songs. (Mostly punk...) I had a bit of writer's block, so this was a perfect distraction. Got things moving again...
> 
> To avoid any legal crap involved with recording other people's songs, I gave the EP away for free to Facebook friends and family only. I didn't put it up on any of my websites, it was just for kicks. If anyone wants a copy I can send a download link for the whole thing, (send PM) but in the meantime here's my cover of "Love Song" by The Damned...(Volume warning, adjust speakers...)
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178790/Crossed Streams- Love Song.mp3



Nice, what amp sim are you using? It has a nice old school high gain sound. Pretty warm without being brittle.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Nice, what amp sim are you using? It has a nice old school high gain sound. Pretty warm without being brittle.



I actually used free amp sims for the EP, LePou Legion with a Mesa cab impulse. Sims are getting really good, but I just recently picked up a POD HD Desktop. Killer!


----------



## LeoGibson

Those pods are nice. I like the amp sims you did use though. For free it sounded great. It had all the warmth of an old school tube amp cranked up. The only way I could tell it was a sim and not the real thing was it just didn't have that sound like it was moving air if ya get what I'm saying. But other than that, the sim sounded spot on.

On another note, did you see where Ibanez came out with a 5w combo tube amp with the tube screamer overdrive circuit built in and an 8 inch Celestion speaker, for just $249 retail. First chance I get I'm going to go and give it a try at GC. It would make a perfect recording amp for a home studio at that wattage.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Those pods are nice. I like the amp sims you did use though. For free it sounded great. It had all the warmth of an old school tube amp cranked up. The only way I could tell it was a sim and not the real thing was it just didn't have that sound like it was moving air if ya get what I'm saying. But other than that, the sim sounded spot on.
> 
> On another note, did you see where Ibanez came out with a 5w combo tube amp with the tube screamer overdrive circuit built in and an 8 inch Celestion speaker, for just $249 retail. First chance I get I'm going to go and give it a try at GC. It would make a perfect recording amp for a home studio at that wattage.



I haven't seen those Ibanez yet, sounds cool. I have two of their TS7 pedals, dirt cheap and they sound great! I also used a TS sim in my chain, and a LOT of EQ cutting to get some of the fizziness of the amp sim out of there. 

I hate to say it, but I'm finally going to sell my tube amp (6505) and stick with the new POD. I just can't crank the amp as loud as I need it that often anymore, and micing it is a pain. I have the old PodFarm sims, but the new HD just owns it. (After much tweakage!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm working on about three things I want to get down and record, so hopefully I can get something up soon.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm working on about three things I want to get down and record, so hopefully I can get something up soon.



YEAH BUDDY! Let's get some more uke up in this piece!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> Because it was requested, hot off the press
> 
> My cover of Creep by Radiohead on ukulele



Loved it. 

Youve made tons of progress Josh, totally diggin it. Keep it up.


----------



## LeoGibson

Since everyone else so far has done covers, I decided to do a video of an old favorite Stones song. I did it slightly different from the Stones version, my take is a bit of a cross between them and the Townes Van Zandt version of this song. Anyways, enough rambling, here it is.

Dead Flowers (cover)


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Since everyone else so far has done covers, I decided to do a video of an old favorite Stones song. I did it slightly different from the Stones version, my take is a bit of a cross between them and the Townes Van Zandt version of this song. Anyways, enough rambling, here it is.
> 
> Dead Flowers (cover)



Excellent again!

Okay, here's a link to my non-heavy metal stuff. These are instrumentals I put up on Soundcloud 7 months ago that were supposed to have been used in a para-documentary that's been shelved for the time being. I'm planning on making this a separate space-surf-twang project eventually...they're a little disjointed to my ears now, but there was a plot behind each song at one time...

http://soundcloud.com/astraltouch


----------



## The Dark Lady

theronin23 said:


> Because it was requested, hot off the press
> 
> My cover of Creep by Radiohead on ukulele



Wow, that was pretty awesome. You really captured the soul of that song, nice job.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm working on about three things I want to get down and record, so hopefully I can get something up soon.



No, you get it up NOW *grrrrrrrowl*



LeoGibson said:


> Since everyone else so far has done covers, I decided to do a video of an old favorite Stones song. I did it slightly different from the Stones version, my take is a bit of a cross between them and the Townes Van Zandt version of this song. Anyways, enough rambling, here it is.
> 
> Dead Flowers (cover)



Very nice, dude! Couldn't get the video to play past 1:38, but I loved what I saw & heard.


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> Very nice, dude! Couldn't get the video to play past 1:38, but I loved what I saw & heard.



Hmm 1:38 you say. So I guess you missed the finale where I stripped naked and strummed with my, well never mind, if you missed it, you missed it.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm working on about three things I want to get down and record, so hopefully I can get something up soon.



I can't wait!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

still haven't recorded what I wanted to, but I was fucking around with the idea of recording this song and I figured I'd throw up the scratch tracks, it's like 30 seconds and doesn't sound like complete dog shit. 

No mastering, just scratch tracks.

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/lonesome-test-mix


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> still haven't recorded what I wanted to, but I was fucking around with the idea of recording this song and I figured I'd throw up the scratch tracks, it's like 30 seconds and doesn't sound like complete dog shit.
> 
> No mastering, just scratch tracks.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/lonesome-test-mix



You should definitely go ahead and do this one. What you got here so far sounds pretty good dude. The double tracked vocals are synced nicely and the reverb amount is just right. The acoustic guitar sound is nice and crisp.


----------



## ManBeef

I can sing opera, some what. And also am the current Micky Mouse voice:eat1:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I guess this kinda announcement goes in this thread?

You might be able to check out my mad acting skills in Doctor Who during the new year.


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> I guess this kinda announcement goes in this thread?
> 
> You might be able to check out my mad acting skills in Doctor Who during the new year.



Wow! That's brilliant! I want to know more! 

Do you feature with the Doctor? Or with some daleks/ random other aliens? Was it planned? Or were you just in the right place at the right time?

I look forward to watching it next year.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Wow! That's brilliant! I want to know more!
> 
> Do you feature with the Doctor? Or with some daleks/ random other aliens? Was it planned? Or were you just in the right place at the right time?
> 
> I look forward to watching it next year.



Well.... there was this _removed due to non-disclosure agreement_ which was rather awesome!


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> I guess this kinda announcement goes in this thread?
> 
> You might be able to check out my mad acting skills in Doctor Who during the new year.



Omg!!! You are the hottest person I know!!


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> I guess this kinda announcement goes in this thread?
> 
> You might be able to check out my mad acting skills in Doctor Who during the new year.


 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH congrats!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can't top Doctor Who, but I was finally able to record something I was happy with. I figure I had to post it soon because I start to analyze my work too much after I listen it over and over. Always room for improvement. 

Enjoy I suppose. 

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/vines


----------



## JayDanger

Being at school for Radio Broadcasting means I've been investing in studio equipment. 

Here's my soundcloud!

I hope you enjoy!S.W.E.D


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm glad someone else posted, because apparently my last crap recording shut this thread down 

Here's another.

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/born-with-a-broken-heart


----------



## JayDanger

Idk man, you've got a pretty killer voice. Sounds good.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JayDanger said:


> Idk man, you've got a pretty killer voice. Sounds good.



Thanks man, I'm diggin "Hospital."


----------



## JayDanger

Thanks man. That song is a more accurate representation of my body of work compared to the other tracks there. I recently upgraded my home studio, so I threw them up as equipment tests and stuff, plus it's just fun to make them.


----------



## LeoGibson

JayDanger said:


> Being at school for Radio Broadcasting means I've been investing in studio equipment.
> 
> Here's my soundcloud!
> 
> I hope you enjoy!S.W.E.D


 Nice. I like your flow. Hospital is a solid track.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't top Doctor Who, but I was finally able to record something I was happy with. I figure I had to post it soon because I start to analyze my work too much after I listen it over and over. Always room for improvement.
> 
> Enjoy I suppose.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/vines





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm glad someone else posted, because apparently my last crap recording shut this thread down
> 
> Here's another.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/born-with-a-broken-heart



Heh, if anyone's singing could shut this thread down it would be mine. 

I like what your doing Hozay. You have come a long way on your recording skills as well. Not only do the songs sound good, they also sound well recorded and clear. Good stuff all the way around.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Thanks Leo! I really appreciate coming from you, you know you being a badass and all.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks Leo! I really appreciate coming from you, you know you being a badass and all.



I don't know about the badass part, but you're welcome. I also dig your song choices too. You have hipped me to some new music and artists I hadn't heard before with your covers.


----------



## bremerton

theronin23 said:


> Because it was requested, hot off the press
> 
> My cover of Creep by Radiohead on ukulele



this is amazing. you and jose should have a ukelele-off!


----------



## ODFFA

Here are some results of just having some much needed fun today - nothing serious :blush:

Singing along to Light The Shade by Xavier Rudd


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Here are some results of just having some much needed fun today - nothing serious :blush:
> 
> Singing along to Light The Shade by Xavier Rudd



DUUUUUDE!! ;-) that was awesome. Digging the song choice and loving your voice.


----------



## LeoGibson

It's been a while since I posted something here, so I thought I'd put this one out there into the ether. It's a song that I have been writing off and on for about 2 years that I'm kind of tired of fooling with. It's had several different incarnations and verses and these are the ones that seem to have stuck. At least they are the ones I'm going with because I don't feel like working on this one anymore. It wound up being about wanting someone that doesn't want you back. So here it is, Shine Your Light.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> It's been a while since I posted something here, so I thought I'd put this one out there into the ether. It's a song that I have been writing off and on for about 2 years that I'm kind of tired of fooling with. It's had several different incarnations and verses and these are the ones that seem to have stuck. At least they are the ones I'm going with because I don't feel like working on this one anymore. It wound up being about wanting someone that doesn't want you back. So here it is, Shine Your Light.



I can only imagine how draining this must be.

I took a page out of Leo's book and decided to write something myself. It's something I've been putting off and have been really scared to attack. After my amazing weekend meeting musicians that I admire, and listening to their advice I decided to give it a whirl. 

So here is the first song I've ever written words or music for. 

Two guitar tracks two vocal tracks, two Melodica tracks and one lonely tambourine track. All played by me. 

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/6am


----------



## LeoGibson

:shocked:


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can only imagine how draining this must be.
> 
> I took a page out of Leo's book and decided to write something myself. It's something I've been putting off and have been really scared to attack. After my amazing weekend meeting musicians that I admire, and listening to their advice I decided to give it a whirl.
> 
> So here is the first song I've ever written words or music for.
> 
> Two guitar tracks two vocal tracks, two Melodica tracks and one lonely tambourine track. All played by me.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/6am



Nah, not too draining when your a hack. You just say screw it and move on to the next one and hope you do it a little better. 

Anyways, moving right along. Your song is very good. You have definitely been influenced and have studied some good songwriters. Your melody was nice and your storytelling was concise and structured well. Nice work Hozay!

Now, forget about this one and go write more. There is nothing better than wátching an idea grow into a fully created song. It's slightly addicting.


----------



## warwagon86

I dont think I have any partiuclar talents lol quite bad when I think about it!

I am good with my hands (and not just in that way lol) but I have always enjoyed painting and writing!

Thanks for this thread I have been away too long and you just gave me the kick up the arse I needed!

I am going to start writing again!


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Do they do stand up on that show?
well anyway, heres a vid of me "working" lol
hope you guys enjoy! (sorry for the quality)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZmJzTaWu90


----------



## LeoGibson

f0nzw0rth said:


> Do they do stand up on that show?
> well anyway, heres a vid of me "working" lol
> hope you guys enjoy! (sorry for the quality)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZmJzTaWu90



Nice set dude! You were killing pretty well.

You were opening for Florentine? That's way cool. Him and that whole group he came up with are my favorite guys. Norton, and Kelly, and Voss and not to forget the late great Patrice Oneal. Pretty much all the comics on the O&A show.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

LeoGibson said:


> Nice set dude! You were killing pretty well.
> 
> You were opening for Florentine? That's way cool. Him and that whole group he came up with are my favorite guys. Norton, and Kelly, and Voss and not to forget the late great Patrice Oneal. Pretty much all the comics on the O&A show.



Thanks man! Yeah I was opening for Florentine..He's the first guy to really give me a shot..he took me on the road with him and we did about 20 shows together...Ive worked with Voss but only met Norton and Kelly...All really nice guys


----------



## LeoGibson

f0nzw0rth said:


> Thanks man! Yeah I was opening for Florentine..He's the first guy to really give me a shot..he took me on the road with him and we did about 20 shows together...Ive worked with Voss but only met Norton and Kelly...All really nice guys



Cool. Well keep it up man. You have the material, chase that dream!


----------



## f0nzw0rth

LeoGibson said:


> Cool. Well keep it up man. You have the material, chase that dream!



Thanks a lot man. I appreciate it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

f0nzw0rth said:


> Do they do stand up on that show?
> well anyway, heres a vid of me "working" lol
> hope you guys enjoy! (sorry for the quality)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZmJzTaWu90



hahaha, awesome stuff man. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, awesome stuff man. Really enjoyed it.



Thanks dude!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, awesome stuff man. Really enjoyed it.



Don't forget about your songs either, I'll look forward to hearing more of your writing, as you put more out that is! :happy:


----------



## Mackrracker

about all i am good at 























:wubu: my tru love ... art 





















sry for the spam .. and this is my 1st post here ... ppl seem kool .. hope to meet some interesting folks


----------



## bremerton

^^ i love the roses! semi artist hack whatever here, i cannot draw roses for the life of me.


----------



## MattB

A buddy of mine posted an awesome status update on Facebook tonight (well, I thought it was funny) so for kicks I put it to music...For those keeping count, this is solo "band" #3 for me. I'm calling this punk project "Ketone Militia"...

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178790/Ketone Militia- NOODLES PIZZA BLUES.mp3


----------



## LeoGibson

Mackrracker said:


> about all i am good at ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...:wubu: my tru love ... art
> 
> 
> 
> sry for the spam .. and this is my 1st post here ... ppl seem kool .. hope to meet some interesting folks



Welcome. Nice work dude. I wish your shop was nearby, I'd come in for some work.



MattB said:


> A buddy of mine posted an awesome status update on Facebook tonight (well, I thought it was funny) so for kicks I put it to music...For those keeping count, this is solo "band" #3 for me. I'm calling this punk project "Ketone Militia"...
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178790/Ketone Militia- NOODLES PIZZA BLUES.mp3



Nice. You've got more side projects going than Dave Grohl.

At least though you stay close to your main sound, I wrote some songs over this holiday break, one is a country strummer, one is a rough acoustic/electric thing that sounds grungy alt rock, and another is a sludgy, dark, Zep influenced blues/rock riff. I'm schizo when it comes to genres I guess.:doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Well, I figured I'd resurrect this thread. I have tried my hand at not only writing a song, but doing a full band work up of one. Here is the first one. I waffled on posting it, but in the end said screw it. I like having something out there warts and all that I can go back to and see how far I've come and what progress I can make. I also like seeing where the creative process can go and what skill can be gained along the way. So, without further ado, here is my newest offering, that pretty much all me Guitars- Me, Bass- Me, Vocals- Unfortunately Me, and Drums- programmed by EZ Drummer.

Undone


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Well, I figured I'd resurrect this thread. I have tried my hand at not only writing a song, but doing a full band work up of one. Here is the first one. I waffled on posting it, but in the end said screw it. I like having something out there warts and all that I can go back to and see how far I've come and what progress I can make. I also like seeing where the creative process can go and what skill can be gained along the way. So, without further ado, here is my newest offering, that pretty much all me Guitars- Me, Bass- Me, Vocals- Unfortunately Me, and Drums- programmed by EZ Drummer.
> 
> Undone



I was finally able to listen to this on a decent sound set up, great job!! You did all the mixing? It's a pain, isn't it? Lol!

If you ever want a second set of ears to take a crack at mastering anything after you mixdown, feel free to let me know. 

Glad to bump this thread.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Here's a BHM who has a lot of talent as a musical instrument:

http://www.collegehumor.com/embed/6861077/tummy-talk-drum-solo


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I was finally able to listen to this on a decent sound set up, great job!! You did all the mixing? It's a pain, isn't it? Lol!
> 
> If you ever want a second set of ears to take a crack at mastering anything after you mixdown, feel free to let me know.
> 
> Glad to bump this thread.



Thanks dude! Yep I did the mixing too, but I'll not lie. It was pretty easy, because luckily for me, I'm a good enough for me kind of guy and not a pure audiophile.

Also, I have some pretty good native plugin mixtools in my DAW, Presonus Studio One, that and EZ Mix 2. They both have pretty good presets that need very little tweaking to dial in. Plus I invested in some decent powered monitors and as a secondary use for mixing also some good headphones so that I have a couple different ways of listening to the mix to get the levels right.

But I know a lot of different ears can make a mix even better so I may just take you up on your kind offer! I appreciate it. :happy:


----------



## mnieuwol

Heres my bands demo! We just released it! Hope you all like! You just have copy and paste the url, and its all up for free download!!

http://soundcloud.com/thedukes-1/sets/the-dukes-of-scuba-country


----------



## LeoGibson

Here is the other one I was working on. It fits slightly better in my range vocally, but it still is not what I'd call good. I really hope to find a decent vocalist to collaborate with at some point. Anyways, same deal as before, all guitars and bass are me, vocals are me, and the drums are programmed.

A Damn Good Run


----------



## LeoGibson

mnieuwol said:


> Heres my bands demo! We just released it! Hope you all like! You just have copy and paste the url, and its all up for free download!!
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/thedukes-1/sets/the-dukes-of-scuba-country



Sounds good. I like the aggro sound that a tight two-piece can get. Nice work dude.


----------



## MattB

Finally posted the first preview track from my metal band's next CD on Soundcloud. I still have work to do on leads and some vocals on the rest of it, but this particular song is pretty much done. If you like groups like Cradle Of Filth, At The Gates, or pretty much anything Swedish, you may be into this...

https://soundcloud.com/crossedstreams/crossed-streams-minding-the-rectory

Lyrics are in the poetry thread.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Finally posted the first preview track from my metal band's next CD on Soundcloud. I still have work to do on leads and some vocals on the rest of it, but this particular song is pretty much done. If you like groups like Cradle Of Filth, At The Gates, or pretty much anything Swedish, you may be into this...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/crossedstreams/crossed-streams-minding-the-rectory
> 
> Lyrics are in the poetry thread.



Fuckin' A!!

That is kick-ass. You could do this for a living if you wanted to. I only wish I could play guitar like that. Those are some sick licks. The whole thing sounds great. Great tone, great mix, just very well done.


----------



## MattB

Thanks Sir! 

My ears are shot for the night again. I did some more lead work on another song, and for the first time ever I actually like my solos.  We'll see how they sound tomorrow...

Edit- Oh and the final masters will be a few dbs louder, nice and smashed...


----------



## LeoGibson

My newest song. 

I Miss The Fire


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> My newest song.
> 
> I Miss The Fire



Awesome again! I like the little guitar fills, they work perfectly. :bow:


----------



## MattB

I wasn't going to post this one, since it's another cover tune, but I just did this yesterday afternoon...as per usual I spooked it up a bit so it goes under my metal band, even though there's no guitars...

Crossed Streams- My Wild Love (Doors Cover)


Nothing but my voice(s), a kick drum, and a sample of a heartbeat I pulled off the 'net. I was supposed to be working on the new CD. :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Awesome again! I like the little guitar fills, they work perfectly. :bow:



Thanks. I was trying to emulate a steel guitar as best I could using a really twangy amp and my whammy bar, it sort of worked, but I really envision that part being done by a pedal steel. I also used the relative minor to the major chords it was played under to further give it that lonesome steel sound.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I wasn't going to post this one, since it's another cover tune, but I just did this yesterday afternoon...as per usual I spooked it up a bit so it goes under my metal band, even though there's no guitars...
> 
> Crossed Streams- My Wild Love (Doors Cover)
> 
> 
> Nothing but my voice(s), a kick drum, and a sample of a heartbeat I pulled off the 'net. I was supposed to be working on the new CD. :doh:



That was really cool. I like your rendition. I'm a sucker for anything drenched in reverb and a strong kick drum!


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> That was really cool. I like your rendition. I'm a sucker for anything drenched in reverb and a strong kick drum!



Dude, there was reverbs and delays all over.  I kept linking the tracks until I had it trippy but still somewhat legible. I think I still need to spook it up a bit more. That's how I roll! 

Have you experimented with slides? I have a steel one that sounds cool, but a beer bottle gets some neat tones too...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Dude, there was reverbs and delays all over.  I kept linking the tracks until I had it trippy but still somewhat legible. I think I still need to spook it up a bit more. That's how I roll!
> 
> Have you experimented with slides? I have a steel one that sounds cool, but a beer bottle gets some neat tones too...



Yeah a bit, I have metal one but I'd like try a glass one out. I love the sound but I haven't quite got the hang of it yet.


----------



## LeoGibson

LeoGibson said:


> My newest song.



I quoted myself because I went back and edited this one down a bunch. I felt like it was a bit long and dragging the more I listened to it so I went back and tightened it up and cut almost a minute from it. Here is the edited version.

https://soundcloud.com/rodchandler/i-miss-the-fire]I Miss The Fire


----------



## Yakatori

Have you ever recorded any covers? Are you allowed to do that on Sound Cloud? Or is it more a matter of not wanting to use up the available space?


----------



## LeoGibson

Yakatori said:


> Have you ever recorded any covers? Are you allowed to do that on Sound Cloud? Or is it more a matter of not wanting to use up the available space?



I haven't because frankly, my voice isn't very good and there is a very limited amount of artists I can sort of do ok. But I have done a couple and had them posted on soundcloud. As long as you state it's a cover and you aren't trying to profit off of it, covers seem to be allowed. Space really isn't much of an issue because they allow you quite a bit plus you can take down other songs to make room for new ones or spring for the premium membership and get even more storage. 

Glad you threw a post in here, I was beginning to think it was just MattB. and myself trading clips back and forth.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

A little sketch me and some buddies did
Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U6geCZZfMc


----------



## LeoGibson

f0nzw0rth said:


> A little sketch me and some buddies did
> Enjoy!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U6geCZZfMc



Good show! I was waiting for the puppet to get throat fucked, and then realized I listen to way too much O&A. 

Funny swerve at the end.


----------



## MattB

f0nzw0rth said:


> A little sketch me and some buddies did
> Enjoy!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U6geCZZfMc



The puppet looks like a buddy of mine, he's an accountant...


----------



## Bearsy

I can name all of the Ninja Turtles from memory and also quote most of the first half of the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## MattB

While I'm waiting for my metal CD to get mastered, I went back to work on my instrumental stuff. The documentary project that I started writing these songs for looks to be back on again for this summer...again...we'll see, but at any rate here's another tune for the soundtrack...

Astral Touch- Three Days On The Island


----------



## LeoGibson

@MattB, I really like your instrumental stuff a lot. You do atmospheric really well. You manage to get that etheral, spooky sound across without vocals superbly.

One question, is that your guitar doing that droning, synth-y part or did you actually do it with keys? Either way, that drone note in the background is a big part of what kept it otherworldly! :bow:


----------



## MattB

The organ sound at the beginning is my guitar with a POD preset if that's what you were referring to. The other synth sounding parts are from my midi keyboard and synth VSTs. As I was writing it, I felt it needed more synth and less guitars. That was hard! The bass keeps it moving for me.

These are supposed to be used as background music for a film, so I try not to add too many parts. Keep it simple...


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a simple little old school country tune I wrote. I just did a quick recording of bass, drum, acoustic guitar in vocals all mixed right in the center for a live sound and left a couple small imperfections in it just because that is what "live" is like. Nothing fancy just fun.

You Ain't Got My Balls


Yep, it's just as redneck as you might think it is!


----------



## MattB

Awesome... :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Thank you sir! 

I have had those lyrics written down for a couple years or better now with a simple country 2 beat rhythm in mind but never actually put the music to it and just said what the hell this morning, why not just blast it out there for gits and shiggles.


----------



## MattB

It left me speechless, that's a funny friggin' tune!


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's one I posted a long time ago and I tried and tried to do a full arrangement, but nothing satisfied me, so I said fuck it and went with just an acoustic guitar and myself and then took MattB's advice from way back and put like a phone type filter on it, actually a plug-in that simulated an old time tube radio sound, to give it a feel of being live on the radio in the 1930's.

Flood Of Tears










___________________________________________________________________


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Here's one I posted a long time ago and I tried and tried to do a full arrangement, but nothing satisfied me, so I said fuck it and went with just an acoustic guitar and myself and then took MattB's advice from way back and put like a phone type filter on it, actually a plug-in that simulated an old time tube radio sound, to give it a feel of being live on the radio in the 1930's.
> 
> Flood Of Tears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________



Cool! It does work! 

Now you need a simulated sound of scratchy vinyl behind it...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Cool! It does work!
> 
> Now you need a simulated sound of scratchy vinyl behind it...



I don't even know where to find that sound. But I'm digging this idea you had, it worked out on this song, I'm not going to try and arrange it any further, I think some were just meant to be guitar and voice.


----------



## LeoGibson

After some more listening, I found myself getting annoyed with that old timey sound on the whole recording, so I went back and re-recorded this song with a some more instrumentation and a slightly different perspective.





A Flood Of Tears








___________________________________________________________________


----------



## LeoGibson

Since it was rainy, today was productive and I got a working demo of another song I had written. This one may not change too much from where it is now. I kind of like the simple straight forward country/rock thing it has going on.




Back In '92








-


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> After some more listening, I found myself getting annoyed with that old timey sound on the whole recording, so I went back and re-recorded this song with a some more instrumentation and a slightly different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Flood Of Tears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________





LeoGibson said:


> Since it was rainy, today was productive and I got a working demo of another song I had written. This one may not change too much from where it is now. I kind of like the simple straight forward country/rock thing it has going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back In '92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



I finally have a chance to listen to these on a decent system. A Flood Of Tears works great this way too. The little lead part (IMO) could use more reverb (I think I detected some) to make it more...shimmery? I'm a reverb addict though...

Back In '92... I get it. Make a punk rock version and it could be my '92. lol... Great year, but not really...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I finally have a chance to listen to these on a decent system. A Flood Of Tears works great this way too. The little lead part (IMO) could use more reverb (I think I detected some) to make it more...shimmery? I'm a reverb addict though...
> 
> Back In '92... I get it. Make a punk rock version and it could be my '92. lol... Great year, but not really...



Actually I couldn't go back and edit the link, but there is another version on soundcloud where I added a nice tremolo effect to that solo to make it shimmer, this one is the non trem version. 

On a side note, I listen to yours and other folks recordings and realize I need a producer. Lol! Mine are sloppy, I have a ways to go to learn the arranging and recording side of things.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Actually I couldn't go back and edit the link, but there is another version on soundcloud where I added a nice tremolo effect to that solo to make it shimmer, this one is the non trem version.
> 
> On a side note, I listen to yours and other folks recordings and realize I need a producer. Lol! Mine are sloppy, I have a ways to go to learn the arranging and recording side of things.



It's a process, I listen to my stuff from 2010 and I cringe. I'm thinking of doing a remix of it instead of starting the next album for now just to take a break...but new riffs are coming out already. :doh: I'm still offering my second hand ears if you ever need them...

Today I officially released my new metal album, digital only, around the 'net. (iTunes, CDBaby etc...) However, you can just stream the whole thing for free on Bandcamp, so I hope it's cool with the mods to post the link here. If not, feel free to delete. It is all good...

**It's the metal stuff though, so NSFW, volume warnings, etc...**

http://crossedstreams.bandcamp.com/


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> It's a process, I listen to my stuff from 2010 and I cringe. I'm thinking of doing a remix of it instead of starting the next album for now just to take a break...but new riffs are coming out already. :doh: I'm still offering my second hand ears if you ever need them...
> 
> Today I officially released my new metal album, digital only, around the 'net. (iTunes, CDBaby etc...) However, you can just stream the whole thing for free on Bandcamp, so I hope it's cool with the mods to post the link here. If not, feel free to delete. It is all good...
> 
> **It's the metal stuff though, so NSFW, volume warnings, etc...**
> 
> http://crossedstreams.bandcamp.com/



Because I forgot above, here's the updated link A Flood Of Tears with tremolo

I may just take you up on that offer. I have 3 songs I call my Outlaw Trilogy that are interconnected and I'm thinking western gothic but without going out of the Alt-Country genre and I know I'll probably need some input from others.

Also, anyone that likes metal needs to check out this CD, it will melt your face it rocks so hard!! \m/ As soon as I go get another stand and hang my heavy bag back up, your CD is going on the rotation for fight music!


----------



## MattB

Thanks! \m/ I just figured out how to YouTube, so I'm setting up a channel for streaming audio that _should_ be the best quality. I'm using my 24-bit masters, but nothing to look at other than the album covers and an old spooky pic of me I used to use...

Yeah, now that's a shimmering lead!


----------



## MattB

Time to bump the MattB/LeoGibson Thread of Musical Whimsy!

New instrumental...twang-tacular!

Astral Touch- 7th Street Rambler


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Time to bump the *MattB/LeoGibson Thread of Musical Whimsy!*
> 
> New instrumental...twang-tacular!



Hahahaha, it does seem like that should be the new thread title, although I must admit the whimsy part is solely from your playing. I'm totally envious, you have that confidence in your playing that only comes with many years of experience. I came to guitar in my 30's, while I know it's never too late to learn, I also know the best years to pick up any skill is in your younger years when you can focus way more time and attention to master things. 

As for this piece, it's very tasty, it sounds like it belongs on the soundtrack of a Rodriguez or Tarantino movie. Something about outlaws in the new west maybe! And in continuing this musical lovefest, your guitar tone is once again stellar.

Have you ever submitted any of your instrumentals for soundtrack usage?


----------



## MattB

Funny you should mention that. The first Astral Touch songs were supposed to be used in a paranormal documentary, but it got scrapped (or "postponed"). That was the whole purpose of writing those songs, now I just use that name for whatever I come up with that isn't metal. (I need the break right now.) That's why Astral Touch is all over the map. That film is supposed to start up again this summer, but I'd rather see some of it first before throwing music blindly at it...

I even have a, somewhat, classical piece I wrote awhile back I've never posted. I'm going to remix it and add it to the AT soundcloud page soon...

EDIT- Guitar tone is once again my cheap Squier Telecaster...


----------



## MattB

Here's the orchestral piece, no guitars just synth...

Astral Touch- Fulfilling The Journey


----------



## Sasquatch!

Just saw myself on TV! Wooo!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Just saw myself on TV! Wooo!



More like a time lord Sassy appeared! WOO!


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> More like a time lord Sassy appeared! WOO!



*high fives*


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> Just saw myself on TV! Wooo!



Congratulations! Unless it happened to be on COPS, or the UK equivalent. :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't been on the boards much, and I haven't gotten to see everything that's been posted. But having some downtime on Easter Sunday, I decided to record a little.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't been on the boards much, and I haven't gotten to see everything that's been posted. But having some downtime on Easter Sunday, I decided to record a little.



Nice job Jose! Your vocals have come a long way since the earlier recordings I heard. You're singing with more confidence and more firmly in the pocket. Good work.

I also threw a demo up today so I can get some of my playing friends to hear and give pointers or suggestions for arrangement ideas, so I'll link it here too.

I was going through and old notebook and found some partial lyrics I had left, who knows how long ago, and had some more ideas to make it into a complete song, so here it is warts and all. Here it is, hot off the press, written and recorded in about 15 minutes.

P.S. Yep, I know I missed the D chord on the first chorus.:blush::doh:

I'm A Fool demo






.


----------



## MattB

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't been on the boards much, and I haven't gotten to see everything that's been posted. But having some downtime on Easter Sunday, I decided to record a little.



Very cool! What are you using to record? Sounds analog-ish...



LeoGibson said:


> Nice job Jose! Your vocals have come a long way since the earlier recordings I heard. You're singing with more confidence and more firmly in the pocket. Good work.
> 
> I also threw a demo up today so I can get some of my playing friends to hear and give pointers or suggestions for arrangement ideas, so I'll link it here too.
> 
> I was going through and old notebook and found some partial lyrics I had left, who knows how long ago, and had some more ideas to make it into a complete song, so here it is warts and all. Here it is, hot off the press, written and recorded in about 15 minutes.
> 
> P.S. Yep, I know I missed the D chord on the first chorus.:blush::doh:
> 
> I'm A Fool demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Sounds like you recorded it at 2am, you sound more exasperated than usual...  I'm assuming you did guitar and vocals at the same time? Were you sitting down? I find I do best when I'm standing up. I get more power, just a thought...

You have a badass CD in you that needs to be released soon...


----------



## MattB

I have to admit, I'm a little bummed that you can't move the tracks around in Soundcloud unless you sign up for the full dealie. These are not posted in chronological order...Anyhoo, I just posted another typically spacey instrumental. It was originally written under my metal band's banner (it has a heavy-ish middle section), but it really is an Astral Touch sounding song after all. This was the first song I wrote for the documentary that still hasn't happened. From 2011...

March of the Cryptids


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> ....Sounds like you recorded it at 2am, you sound more exasperated than usual...  I'm assuming you did guitar and vocals at the same time? Were you sitting down? I find I do best when I'm standing up. I get more power, just a thought......



I was going for an hungover exasperated melody! It worked!  Actually I was semi-reclined on an old couch in my recording room. That was literally the 3rd time I played that song all the way through after writing it. Hence the bad D on the first chorus, but I really just wanted to get the words and basic gist of the melody down. I'll re-record it standing up when I do a proper full on arrangement. Also I'll do separate tracks for vox and guitar instead of just using one hot mic to pick up both like this one is.



MattB said:


> I have to admit, I'm a little bummed that you can't move the tracks around in Soundcloud unless you sign up for the full dealie. These are not posted in chronological order...Anyhoo, I just posted another typically spacey instrumental. It was originally written under my metal band's banner (it has a heavy-ish middle section), but it really is an Astral Touch sounding song after all. This was the first song I wrote for the documentary that still hasn't happened. From 2011...
> 
> March of the Cryptids



Dude, I really don't see how you're not supporting yourself composing music, unless that is not something you desire. Everything you put out is excellent and pro sounding and your taste and tone are always spot on.

I'm going to try and do a vocal take on one that I did the backing track for this weekend, and I'll PM it to you to borrow those ears of yours to check my mix.:bow:


----------



## MattB

Yeah, I'd love to lend my ears! Cool! Send it when you can...

I'd love to do nothing but write music for a living. I have a few opportunities in the near future that I hope will pan out, but each time I get close something always kiboshes it. :doh: So the plan is to keep writing, and getting better at mixing, and just build up a library of stuff. Just need one solid break...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Nice job Jose! Your vocals have come a long way since the earlier recordings I heard. You're singing with more confidence and more firmly in the pocket. Good work.
> 
> .


Thanks Leo, 

I've actually been trying to work on that aspect regarding vocals, so I'll just record the same vocal track over and over until I feel like i've loosened up and I feel more "natural." I don't even save every take, just the first one so I can go back and compare how much more comfortable and natural it sounds. 

Thanks again.



MattB said:


> Very cool! What are you using to record? Sounds analog-ish...
> 
> 
> I've been working on getting a little interface with for my computer, nothing crazy, so in the meantime I'm recording straight off of my phone. I'm always surprised at the quality that I get from recording straight to an iphone. I use a simple four track recorder called "FourTrack" by a company named Sonoma WireWorks. I dig their products.
> 
> Then I just run it through "Logic" on my Mac and mix it to the best of my ability since I have an awful ear for these things.


----------



## LeoGibson

I figured this most self-indulgent of threads was due for a revival. 

Here is my latest recording. It's a concept piece about life and death and love and violence set in the old west but with a modern sound. 

The Angel And The Outlaw


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I figured this most self-indulgent of threads was due for a revival.
> 
> Here is my latest recording. It's a concept piece about life and death and love and violence set in the old west but with a modern sound.
> 
> The Angel And The Outlaw



Well I was fortunate enough to hear this over the weekend, and I have to say if you haven't clicked the link yet you're missing out! Best stuff yet!


----------



## LeoGibson

Just a quick 1+1 acoustic demo version of my newest song. I haven't even begun to think about further instrumentation or arrangement yet.

I'm Still Wrong


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Just a quick 1+1 acoustic demo version of my newest song. I haven't even begun to think about further instrumentation or arrangement yet.
> 
> I'm Still Wrong



Your songwriting is outstanding Sir.

We really need more peeps posting in this thread...anyone else got something on the go? Music? Maybe you're writing a book? Painting a fence? Out with it!


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> ...We really need more peeps posting in this thread...anyone else got something on the go? Music? Maybe you're writing a book? Painting a fence? Out with it!



Is this thread our own personal version of Groundhog Day?

It would be cool to see what other people are creating, in any medium they choose.

Also, if you like anything you hear or see, feel free to jump in and discuss it if you're interested. Most people enoy sharing their process or what's behind the scenes.


----------



## MattB

I demand....A SHRUBBERY!


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I demand....A SHRUBBERY!



I owe you reppage for the Python reference!


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I owe you reppage for the Python reference!



Your acknowledgement of the reference is rep enough.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's one I wrote that was a little out of my wheelhouse, so I handed it off to a buddy to perform and record. I like what he did with it. He kept the melody intact and really amped up the modern rock sound I heard in my head.

Live Forever


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Here's one I wrote that was a little out of my wheelhouse, so I handed it off to a buddy to perform and record. I like what he did with it. He kept the melody intact and really amped up the modern rock sound I heard in my head.
> 
> Live Forever



Rockin! Very catchy.


----------



## Big Ben SC

Ehh...what the heck. Sound quality isn't the best. It's from a couple years ago. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2URpOkRG3ow


----------



## LeoGibson

Big Ben SC said:


> Ehh...what the heck. Sound quality isn't the best. It's from a couple years ago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2URpOkRG3ow



Nice job. You have a good voice. 

Plus it's nice to see some fresh blood in this thread!


----------



## dbizzle

I'm a total Theatre and musical Theatre nerd....like it isn't even funny. For the first time I had a named part in a musical this year at my high school xD I played Dewey in Legally Blonde (amongst other ensemble roles). 
Here's me in our promo shots 






During the show, the number called "Bend and Snap"





I've also played 3 characters in a production of Check Please, and Murray in The Odd Couple. 
Recently, I got cast as Stewpot for a community production of South Pacific  I'm excited. I'll try to get recording of my singing up, I sing bass/baritone (Range C2 through B4).


----------



## MattB

Awesome to see more posters in this thread!

Which is good, 'cause I got nothing new...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Awesome to see more posters in this thread!
> 
> Which is good, 'cause I got nothing new...



I agree, except for the new part! I'm always rolling tape on something, no matter if it is good or horrible.

Like this here. My take on an old Waylon classic. I had the recorder going and liked the way it came out.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I agree, except for the new part! I'm always rolling tape on something, no matter if it is good or horrible.
> 
> Like this here. My take on an old Waylon classic. I had the recorder going and liked the way it came out.



Sounds good on my iPad, I'll listen again on my monitors later...

I guess I should clarify, I got nothing new that's done.  Riffs are happening...


----------



## MattB

Speaking of new...my bottom end just got a whole lot thicker. Pun intended...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Speaking of new...my bottom end just got a whole lot thicker. Pun intended...



That's a sweet looking 5er there! Looks a lot like my Washburn BK 4 stringer. What is that one?


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> That's a sweet looking 5er there! Looks a lot like my Washburn BK 4 stringer. What is that one?



Ibanez SR705. Mahogany/maple body, bubinga/jatoba neck. Super hot! :smitten:

Hopefully the last bass I'll need, unless I build one myself.


----------



## LeoGibson

Well, its been a while since I put up anything new, so here goes. It is my newest song, and if you like old-school, twangy country music, then you just might like this. I was pleased with how it came out. I had the pleasure of collaborating with some really good players for the arranging and recording of this song. Here it is...

Like The First Time Again


.


----------



## Sasquatch!

LeoGibson said:


> Well, its been a while since I put up anything new, so here goes. It is my newest song, and if you like old-school, twangy country music, then you just might like this. I was pleased with how it came out. I had the pleasure of collaborating with some really good players for the arranging and recording of this song. Here it is...
> 
> Like The First Time Again
> 
> 
> .



Not my kind of music, but really good


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Well, its been a while since I put up anything new, so here goes. It is my newest song, and if you like old-school, twangy country music, then you just might like this. I was pleased with how it came out. I had the pleasure of collaborating with some really good players for the arranging and recording of this song. Here it is...
> 
> Like The First Time Again
> 
> 
> .



Holy Moley!  Did that ever turn out great! Sounds great through my monitors, very smooth and sparkly. (Using the technical jargon...)


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> Not my kind of music, but really good



Thanks Sassy! I sometimes stray into rock, but my heart is in the twang. 



MattB said:


> Holy Moley!  Did that ever turn out great! Sounds great through my monitors, very smooth and sparkly. (Using the technical jargon...)



Thanks. Sounds like jargon I can understand. 

I must admit though that it turned out good because the lead guitarist took pity on my poor, overly compressed and squashed mix and mixed it much more organically and the drummer mastered it.


----------



## ODFFA

Okay so, here goes *gulp*....

I did some chilled, random, messy singing today, literally for the first time in over 6 months. I wanted to test the vocal waters, so the webcam got switched on.

This is the result.

The start is shaky, sound quality is bad and there are _plenty_ of bum-notes.... but I'm feeling both generous and brave for some reason. :blush:


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Okay so, here goes *gulp*....
> 
> I did some chilled, random, messy singing today, literally for the first time in over 6 months. I wanted to test the vocal waters, so the webcam got switched on.
> 
> This is the result.
> 
> The start is shaky, sound quality is bad and there are _plenty_ of bum-notes.... but I'm feeling both generous and brave for some reason. :blush:



Nice job OD!!

You have a nice soft and somewhat hollow yet full vocal sound. You harmonize nicely with that song. I bet on a quality mic you'd sound awesome.


----------



## BigChaz

ODFFA said:


> Okay so, here goes *gulp*....
> 
> I did some chilled, random, messy singing today, literally for the first time in over 6 months. I wanted to test the vocal waters, so the webcam got switched on.
> 
> This is the result.
> 
> The start is shaky, sound quality is bad and there are _plenty_ of bum-notes.... but I'm feeling both generous and brave for some reason. :blush:



I am impressed - both at your singing and your willingness to be judged on the internet. Good job!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm a little embarrassed to post this here as I haven't gotten a chance to listen to everything that Matt and Leo have posted, but here is my latest homebrew. 

Porch Song


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to post this here as I haven't gotten a chance to listen to everything that Matt and Leo have posted, but here is my latest homebrew.
> 
> Porch Song



I haven't had a chance to listen on decent speakers but from what I heard on my phone, I dug it. Your singing has come a long way from your earlier songs. Way more relaxed and comfortable. I couldn't make out all the lyric on my phone, but I liked the storytelling from what I did gather. I also liked that funky sounding second instrument you added toward the end, it gave a pleasant new sound for the ear. Good work.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Loving the sweet tunes guys. :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I haven't had a chance to listen on decent speakers but from what I heard on my phone, I dug it. Your singing has come a long way from your earlier songs. Way more relaxed and comfortable. I couldn't make out all the lyric on my phone, but I liked the storytelling from what I did gather. I also liked that funky sounding second instrument you added toward the end, it gave a pleasant new sound for the ear. Good work.



I bought it ages ago and have been looking for an excuse to use it. It's a kalimba/thumb piano. It's an African instrument. Essentially just some metal tines stuck on a a piece of wood that you pluck. Cool stuff.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a couple of songs I wrote a little while back, and made a couple youtube videos for them, I Miss The Fire and I'm Still Wrong. Nothing fancy, just me and my guitar singing and playing in my dining room.

They are both a part of my entry to Guitar Center's singer/songwriter challenge. You can find my Guitar Center page here if you want to check it out. If you'd like to help out and you like the songs, please share them, that's what boosts your points in the contest.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Here's a couple of songs I wrote a little while back, and made a couple youtube videos for them, I Miss The Fire and I'm Still Wrong. Nothing fancy, just me and my guitar singing and playing in my dining room.
> 
> They are both a part of my entry to Guitar Center's singer/songwriter challenge. You can find my Guitar Center page here if you want to check it out. If you'd like to help out and you like the songs, please share them, that's what boosts your points in the contest.




Cool man what kind of guitar?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC4j8aV_MMk


Well there is my cover of "Im Still Here" by Johnny Rezeznik. Sorry about the quality the sound is alittle off i recorded it with my webcam.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC4j8aV_MMk
> 
> 
> Well there is my cover of "Im Still Here" by Johnny Rezeznik. Sorry about the quality the sound is alittle off i recorded it with my webcam.



Cool, I always dug The Goo Goo Dolls.

Nice job HD! Not too bad for being on a webcam. I use my iPhone for vids. Sound, picture, and all. One day I'd like to invest in a proper camera, but for now the iPhone does a decent enough job.

ETA: My guitar is an Asheville, which really, it's just a cheap $100 Chinese guitar with laminate wood and a synthetic fingerboard. I really don't much like the way it sounds recorded and as soon as I can afford a good acoustic I will most definitely upgrade. What kind do you have?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Here's a couple of songs I wrote a little while back, and made a couple youtube videos for them, I Miss The Fire and I'm Still Wrong. Nothing fancy, just me and my guitar singing and playing in my dining room.
> 
> They are both a part of my entry to Guitar Center's singer/songwriter challenge. You can find my Guitar Center page here if you want to check it out. If you'd like to help out and you like the songs, please share them, that's what boosts your points in the contest.



I've always been a fan that you're able to write so easily. I'm awful at it. I feel like we should do a swap. You write something and I'll sing and add music of my liking; I'll also write something and let you touch it however you want. Music and singing. It sounds like it'll be a disaster on some level, but a fun disaster.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've always been a fan that you're able to write so easily. I'm awful at it. I feel like we should do a swap. You write something and I'll sing and add music of my liking; I'll also write something and let you touch it however you want. Music and singing. It sounds like it'll be a disaster on some level, but a fun disaster.



That actually sounds like a fun writing exercise for helping to develop the "craft" aspect of songwriting versus the "inspiration" aspect. I'd be down for it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Cool, I always dug The Goo Goo Dolls.
> 
> Nice job HD! Not too bad for being on a webcam. I use my iPhone for vids. Sound, picture, and all. One day I'd like to invest in a proper camera, but for now the iPhone does a decent enough job.
> 
> ETA: My guitar is an Asheville, which really, it's just a cheap $100 Chinese guitar with laminate wood and a synthetic fingerboard. I really don't much like the way it sounds recorded and as soon as I can afford a good acoustic I will most definitely upgrade. What kind do you have?




Thanks man it's a shame because i sound alot better in person the video didn't do me justice lol. Can't wait till i get some better recording equipment. I always have loved The Goo Goo Dolls! i like your guitar, mine is a Rogue guitar played like 70 bucks for it haha. 

I can't wait till i can afford a good acoustic guitar like a Gibson, Fender, Takamine, Ibanex, Epiphone, Yamaha or a Martin or a Maton. I also hear Lakewood's are decent. A better quality guitar makes all the difference, better sound and tone and better everything. 

I have another acoustic guitar it's a lark then i have a ukuele and a fender stratocaster, the guy at the guitar place told me the lark guitars were chinese too he said save it cause it might be worth something some day, i was taking it there to get sone new strings on it. I like "I Miss The Fire" man good song, i like both songs really. I also think "I Miss The Fire" would sound good too with a harmonica part added in, i could see a harmonica fitting in nicely. Good work man all around!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Cool, I always dug The Goo Goo Dolls.
> 
> Nice job HD! Not too bad for being on a webcam. I use my iPhone for vids. Sound, picture, and all. One day I'd like to invest in a proper camera, but for now the iPhone does a decent enough job.
> 
> ETA: My guitar is an Asheville, which really, it's just a cheap $100 Chinese guitar with laminate wood and a synthetic fingerboard. I really don't much like the way it sounds recorded and as soon as I can afford a good acoustic I will most definitely upgrade. What kind do you have?




I also play harmonica too. And i do write my own songs too. I have wrote a few. But i do do alot of covers too, i like covers.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Thanks man it's a shame because i sound alot better in person the video didn't do me justice lol. Can't wait till i get some better recording equipment. I always have loved The Goo Goo Dolls! i like your guitar, mine is a Rogue guitar played like 70 bucks for it haha.
> 
> I can't wait till i can afford a good acoustic guitar like a Gibson, Fender, Takamine, Ibanex, Epiphone, Yamaha or a Martin or a Maton. I also hear Lakewood's are decent. A better quality guitar makes all the difference, better sound and tone and better everything.
> 
> I have another acoustic guitar it's a lark then i have a ukuele and a fender stratocaster, the guy at the guitar place told me the lark guitars were chinese too he said save it cause it might be worth something some day, i was taking it there to get sone new strings on it. I like "I Miss The Fire" man good song, i like both songs really. I also think "I Miss The Fire" would sound good too with a harmonica part added in, i could see a harmonica fitting in nicely. Good work man all around!



I have a strat myself. Got her loaded with Texas Specials for pick-ups. That's my baby. I been wanting to get either a uke or a mandolin.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> I have a strat myself. Got her loaded with Texas Specials for pick-ups. That's my baby. I been wanting to get either a uke or a mandolin.



Me too i have been wanting a mandolin and a dobro. Also been wanting a slide guitar. I got a marine band Hohner harmonica love it good sound. And a harmonica neck holder lol. I want a Banjo too. Man i hope one day i can afford a Les Paul man lol. Also music wise also wanted to learn the piano, saxaphone, and the drums too. I want a blues guitar too. Also do you perfer a pick or finger playing? i do both although the pick does give a more resonate sound sometimes.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Me too i have been wanting a mandolin and a dobro.





> Also been wanting a slide guitar.




You can play slide on pretty much any guitar. I have one where the action is a little higher, so I use that one, but not too much as I'm not very good at all on a slide.



> ...Man i hope one day i can afford a Les Paul man lol.




If it is just that style you like, PRS, Cort, and Ibanez all make really good LP style guitars that sound incredible and are very affordable.



> .....I want a blues guitar too.




That's what my strat is used for mostly.




> Also do you perfer a pick or finger playing? i do both although the pick does give a more resonate sound sometimes.




Yes. It really depends on what I'm playing, and how I feel like playing that day. However, I probably use my fingers way more than I play with a pick.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> You can play slide on pretty much any guitar. I have one where the action is a little higher, so I use that one, but not too much as I'm not very good at all on a slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is just that style you like, PRS, Cort, and Ibanez all make really good LP style guitars that sound incredible and are very affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my strat is used for mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It really depends on what I'm playing, and how I feel like playing that day. However, I probably use my fingers way more than I play with a pick.




Hey thanks man! and i do agree. I think using the pick is better if your playing pick style songs where your not strumming. I think finger playing is better for strumming. But as you say i use my fingers much more fingers feel more natural to me. But i do use a pick when i see fit. The pick just does produce that more louder sound in a sense sometimes though but it does all depend that is very true.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> That actually sounds like a fun writing exercise for helping to develop the "craft" aspect of songwriting versus the "inspiration" aspect. I'd be down for it.




I do think craft and the inspiration aspect go hand and hand.But i do think the best songs come from hurt.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I do think craft and the inspiration aspect go hand and hand.But i do think the best songs come from hurt.



For me, inspiration is what gives me a line or two or a melody or riff that tells me what the song is about. The craft part is how I turn the inspiration part into a fully realized and developed song.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> For me, inspiration is what gives me a line or two or a melody or riff that tells me what the song is about. The craft part is how I turn the inspiration part into a fully realized and developed song.



That is cool man there is alot of things that inspire me. Sometimes a song just comes to me. But i do notice when i am hurt or going through something the inspiration and the development for the songs does come abit easier. It all seems to fall into place even more so. Sometimes i can just be messing around on the guitar and it comes to me ya know.


----------



## LeoGibson

Shout out to Matt B. Working on anything new and interesting? Also, just got to add that your album you did is still the go-to for workout time. It really helps up the aggression level!


----------



## MattB

Funny you should ask...I have a side project that should be out in the next week or two, pending getting the vocals done.  When it's ready I'll post it here. 

Still working on the next metal cd too, just got real bogged down with work and burnt out a bit. I needed a change of pace...


----------



## MattB

Meanwhile...I finally got back to working on guitars again. This is one that I started working on a couple of years ago, painted it, hated it, then repainted it again. I should have it put together in the next few weeks, I have some parts on order...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Funny you should ask...I have a side project that should be out in the next week or two, pending getting the vocals done.  When it's ready I'll post it here.
> 
> Still working on the next metal cd too, just got real bogged down with work and burnt out a bit. I needed a change of pace...



Cool. I'll look forward to hearing it. What kind of project is it? Metal, rock, bluegrass? 



MattB said:


> Meanwhile...I finally got back to working on guitars again. This is one that I started working on a couple of years ago, painted it, hated it, then repainted it again. I should have it put together in the next few weeks, I have some parts on order...



Metal!!! \m/


----------



## MattB

Punk. Rock.


----------



## LeoGibson

damn, I was hoping for bluegrass! Maybe one or two Punkgrass or Bluepunk numbers?


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> damn, I was hoping for bluegrass! Maybe one or two Punkgrass or Bluepunk numbers?



I'm dumbing it down for this one. Three chords, no waiting...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I'm dumbing it down for this one. Three chords, no waiting...



Hah, so you're playing like me then. Almost every song I write is G C D rinse and repeat! Every now and then I'll throw in an Em to class it up a little.


----------



## MattB

Six songs, I'd be shocked if it goes over 12 minutes total time.

If I wasn't so busy with work, I could've had this done in a few days max.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's another of my 4 chord specials!! A brand new song I wrote called,

Lonesome Yellow Rose


P.S. I need to credit my dogs for doing backup for me on the last chorus!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I spent the weekend mapping, transcribing, playing and recording Christmas Music so I can have it ready for December. I'm fucking exhausted.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Here's another of my 4 chord specials!! A brand new song I wrote called,
> 
> Lonesome Yellow Rose
> 
> 
> P.S. I need to credit my dogs for doing backup for me on the last chorus!




Great work Leo! im planning on posting another cover and an original song soon!


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Great work Leo! im planning on posting another cover and an original song soon!



Thanks HD24! I was happy with how this song turned out. I think I'm going to work out a full arrangement for it. 

I'll look forward checking yours out when you post it.


----------



## MattB

Nothing new from me, but I upgraded my recording PC so I'll be able to do a lot more with it now without taxing the system. 88.2!


----------



## LeoGibson

Got a new one just finished off. Recorded with some other good players, I was pretty happy with how it came out. It is a little more rock and roll than I normally do, so if you like a little Southern Rock, here ya go!


Strange Ways


.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Got a new one just finished off. Recorded with some other good players, I was pretty happy with how it came out. It is a little more rock and roll than I normally do, so if you like a little Southern Rock, here ya go!
> 
> 
> Strange Ways
> 
> 
> .



So, do you have a band now or is this all online collaboration? This is like a Southern version of the Velvet Underground or something...Wow.

BTW- Tweaked my system so now I'm at 96/24 recording...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Got a new one just finished off. Recorded with some other good players, I was pretty happy with how it came out. It is a little more rock and roll than I normally do, so if you like a little Southern Rock, here ya go!
> 
> 
> Strange Ways
> 
> 
> .



Seriously dug the call and response between yourself and the other vocalist.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> So, do you have a band now or is this all online collaboration? This is like a Southern version of the Velvet Underground or something...Wow.
> 
> BTW- Tweaked my system so now I'm at 96/24 recording...



Nice!! Should be able to lay down some tracks with that.

No, no band as yet. Hopefully one day. This is an online collaboration over at Kompoz.Com 

I like the Velvet Underground comparison from the standpoint that I like to consider what I do country punk. Simple, straight forward balls out like good punk, but with a twangy sensibility!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Seriously dug the call and response between yourself and the other vocalist.



Thanks!! The lady I'm singing with did some extra little parts on her end and I liked it so much I went back and recorded some more parts where I answered her parts and we wound up with a little back and forth that seemed to work for the song.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Got a new one just finished off. Recorded with some other good players, I was pretty happy with how it came out. It is a little more rock and roll than I normally do, so if you like a little Southern Rock, here ya go!
> 
> 
> Strange Ways
> 
> 
> .




Loved it Leo! alittle bit of Reckless Kelly alittle bit of ZZ Top. Loved it


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Loved it Leo! alittle bit of Reckless Kelly alittle bit of ZZ Top. Loved it



Thanks dude! Two great acts to emulate, that's for sure!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks dude! Two great acts to emulate, that's for sure!



You got that right man! you sounded great! that was a good collab!


----------



## LeoGibson

A friend of mine sent me some heavy riffs, so I had some fun with them and arranged them into sections and came up with lyrics and a vocal melody and sent it back to him and he performed and recorded it and here is a pretty good modern rock track we collaborated on.

Thousand Yard Stare



.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm having another little Saturday night Jam session with the roommate and it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Another weekend killing some time

Little Boxes, bad ukulele, bad vocals, bad everything, lots of fun.


----------



## bremerton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another weekend killing some time
> 
> Little Boxes, bad ukulele, bad vocals, bad everything, lots of fun.



i got really pissed when agrestic burned down and they didn't have that as the opening credits any more.

actually, i should have just stopped watching when agrestic burned down because it got stupid. good cover, my dears. :bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

bremerton said:


> i got really pissed when agrestic burned down and they didn't have that as the opening credits any more.
> 
> actually, i should have just stopped watching when agrestic burned down because it got stupid. good cover, my dears. :bow:



I watched it until the series finale. I'll admit it got stupid, but Doug's ending to the series made it worth it for me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm having another little Saturday night Jam session with the roommate and it's been a lot of fun.



That has to be cool, having a built in jam partner for a roomate. I have yet to play with other people and I really want to as soon as possible.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> That has to be cool, having a built in jam partner for a roomate. I have yet to play with other people and I really want to as soon as possible.



Move to Seattle


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> Move to Seattle



Actually, that's on the shortlist for us if we ever decide to move from Texas again.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another weekend killing some time
> 
> Little Boxes, bad ukulele, bad vocals, bad everything, lots of fun.



I disagree about the bad everything. You may not have hit all the notes, or played mechanically perfect. Yes, I know if you're a trained musician, it's those things that drive you nuts if you don't do them right, but this was loose. It had feeling. It was in the moment and it was good. You captured a moment in time that was living and breathing and in turn, entertaining for the listener.

Nice little jam fellas. That's what music is all about. At least to me anyway.


----------



## LeoGibson

Finally finished up one I've been working on for a while. I was really pleased with all the performances everyone gave on it. It has good Stones-esque country/rock feel to it.

Sinners And Saints


.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I disagree about the bad everything. You may not have hit all the notes, or played mechanically perfect. Yes, I know if you're a trained musician, it's those things that drive you nuts if you don't do them right, but this was loose. It had feeling. It was in the moment and it was good. You captured a moment in time that was living and breathing and in turn, entertaining for the listener.
> 
> Nice little jam fellas. That's what music is all about. At least to me anyway.



You're completely right. It's actually been tons of fun having Rich around. We will randomly burst into ukulele song and dance at the dinner table. That really is what it's all about, having fun and enjoying ourselves.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

THE FIRST Christmas song for the season. 

I was challenged and told to record one every day. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> THE FIRST Christmas song for the season.
> 
> I was challenged and told to record one every day. We'll see how that goes.



Very nice. You have some lovely vocal harmonies going on there! Good luck with your month of recording!

Prosit


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

DAY 2

I'm sure by day 4 nobody here will care


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Day 3

One of my favorite Christmas songs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Shamelessly flooding this thread but I don't know where else to put them...maybe somewhere else so I can leave the space for real talent. 

DAY 5


----------



## Paquito

Listen here you little shit, your recordings are great. Also, you forgot to post Day 4.


----------



## LeoGibson

Paquito said:


> Listen here you little shit, your recordings are great. Also, you forgot to post Day 4.



Yeah, What he said.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Finally finished up one I've been working on for a while. I was really pleased with all the performances everyone gave on it. It has good Stones-esque country/rock feel to it.
> 
> Sinners And Saints
> 
> 
> .




Love it Leo! very Steve Earle! i have been working on like 3 songs, been messing around with each one not sure which i will finish first. The first one i finish i will post. Then will post a cover. Ugh i need better recording equipment! lol. Man when that album comes out im buying!


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Love it Leo! very Steve Earle! i have been working on like 3 songs, been messing around with each one not sure which i will finish first. The first one i finish i will post. Then will post a cover. Ugh i need better recording equipment! lol. Man when that album comes out im buying!



Thanks dude. I appreciate it. I was really happy with this one, but it hasn't been getting many plays at the places I have it posted and very few comments. I was beginning to wonder if this one wasn't very good at all. 

I look forward to checking yours out when you get them posted!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks dude. I appreciate it. I was really happy with this one, but it hasn't been getting many plays at the places I have it posted and very few comments. I was beginning to wonder if this one wasn't very good at all.
> 
> I look forward to checking yours out when you get them posted!




Thanks man and i will post them soon! got most of the lyrics and the chords down for one of the songs! i changed the song up a bit and been jugging through song titles. I can't believe it gets no play man it is a great song i love it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Listen here you little shit, your recordings are great. Also, you forgot to post Day 4.





LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, What he said.



Thanks guys  and I did put up a fourth song, I just wasn't a big fan of it. 

here's day 6. a Traditional Latin American Christmas Song.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

DAY 7!!!

I know I know, just what everyone was waiting for


----------



## lille

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thanks guys  and I did put up a fourth song, I just wasn't a big fan of it.
> 
> here's day 6. a Traditional Latin American Christmas Song.



Is that the donkey mandible?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> Is that the donkey mandible?



hah, it IS!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

DAY 8!!! Please ladies, contain yourself. You too Leo 

Another ukulele only rendition of a a Christmas song. 

White Christmas.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DAY 8!!! Please ladies, contain yourself. You too Leo
> 
> Another ukulele only rendition of a a Christmas song.
> 
> White Christmas.



I'll do what I can, but there are no promises when you whip out that hot, hot uke!


----------



## MattB

Bumping just because I'm finally catching up on the tunes posted here in the last few weeks...:bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

I reckon I'll post here, although I think I feel much like Hozay in that it seems like there is only me, him, and MattB. and maybe one or two more people that see what we do here in this thread. Hey, if you listen, and you like it, let us know!

Anyways, here is the next 3 I'm going to do a full arrangement for. Here are the acoustic demos for the lot of them.

Battle Lines acoustic demo

The Road To Hell acoustic demo

Lonesome Yellow Rose acoustic demo


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> I reckon I'll post here, although I think I feel much like Hozay in that it seems like there is only me, him, and MattB. and maybe one or two more people that see what we do here in this thread. Hey, if you listen, and you like it, let us know!
> 
> Anyways, here is the next 3 I'm going to do a full arrangement for. Here are the acoustic demos for the lot of them.
> 
> Battle Lines acoustic demo
> 
> The Road To Hell acoustic demo
> 
> Lonesome Yellow Rose acoustic demo




Im here! just been trying to get the songs and covers those last finishing touches before posting! all you guys are so talented.


----------



## MattB

Going to mix a new instrumental shortly, I started it months ago and for some reason got the urge to finish it this morning. Just resting the ears before mixing, will post when it's ready.


----------



## MattB

Here it is. It's out of my comfort zone since it's so...slow? I'm just glad it's done, I can move on now...

Astral Touch- Forever Home


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Here it is. It's out of my comfort zone since it's so...slow? I'm just glad it's done, I can move on now...
> 
> Astral Touch- Forever Home



Nice Matt! I love the sweeping, panoramic feel it has. It feels like looking out of a huge picture window with the expanse of the Great Plains stretching out in front of you with a peek at the Rockies in the distance. Very cinematic piece. Great guitar tone as always!


----------



## MattB

Thank you Sir! I'm a little unsure of it still, but it does seem to work. When I sent it to my buddy to master, he asked what style I was doing this time and I told him I didn't know what it was...  

Back to metal...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MattB said:


> Here it is. It's out of my comfort zone since it's so...slow? I'm just glad it's done, I can move on now...
> 
> Astral Touch- Forever Home



Great work man!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Nice Matt! I love the sweeping, panoramic feel it has. It feels like looking out of a huge picture window with the expanse of the Great Plains stretching out in front of you with a peek at the Rockies in the distance. Very cinematic piece. Great guitar tone as always!




And excellent work Leo! loved your songs very powerful straight to the heart.


----------



## MattB

Feels good to be doing music again. It's been a crazy couple of months with some family drama limiting my spare time, but all is good now. 

This was supposed to come out in October or November, and it's still not 100% done, but here is a song from my upcoming hardcore punk EP...volume/angry warning...

Ketone Militia- I Still Don't Like You


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Feels good to be doing music again. It's been a crazy couple of months with some family drama limiting my spare time, but all is good now.
> 
> This was supposed to come out in October or November, and it's still not 100% done, but here is a song from my upcoming hardcore punk EP...volume/angry warning...
> 
> Ketone Militia- I Still Don't Like You



Hell yeah! Loves me some thrash punk. I only wish it was a little longer!


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Hell yeah! Loves me some thrash punk. I only wish it was a little longer!



No sweeping metal epics, just the musical equivalent of being attacked by a small dog.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amongst other stalled projects, I'm going to be working more with audio storytelling (group project).

Decided to fiddle about with soundcloud and see how it works.....

Sample


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> Amongst other stalled projects, I'm going to be working more with audio storytelling (group project).
> 
> Decided to fiddle about with soundcloud and see how it works.....
> 
> Sample



Very cool Sassy. You have a good voice for narration. It definitely made me want to hear more of the story!


----------



## ManBeef

I can cartwheel...


----------



## Sasquatch!

LeoGibson said:


> Very cool Sassy. You have a good voice for narration. It definitely made me want to hear more of the story!



Thanks Leo!  *gets back to work*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN86Gif6JaQ



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSuhvgc4JU0



New song i was working on, two slightly different versions. It's not really finished so could change alot of it. I had 2 versions one strumming and one more finger picking. Not sure which one i like better but i think i am leaning towards the finger picking one more, but yeah they still sound alittle similar but still kinda different enough. But i like both. So yeah still in the early stages i guess you can say. Better quality was on my phone but wouldn't let me upload from the phone so yeah.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MattB said:


> Feels good to be doing music again. It's been a crazy couple of months with some family drama limiting my spare time, but all is good now.
> 
> This was supposed to come out in October or November, and it's still not 100% done, but here is a song from my upcoming hardcore punk EP...volume/angry warning...
> 
> Ketone Militia- I Still Don't Like You



holy shit, I was NOT ready for that. Had to slick my hair back down. 

Great listen!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I reckon I'll post here, although I think I feel much like Hozay in that it seems like there is only me, him, and MattB. and maybe one or two more people that see what we do here in this thread. Hey, if you listen, and you like it, let us know!
> 
> Anyways, here is the next 3 I'm going to do a full arrangement for. Here are the acoustic demos for the lot of them.
> 
> Battle Lines acoustic demo
> 
> The Road To Hell acoustic demo
> 
> Lonesome Yellow Rose acoustic demo



dude, did you take all your stuff down?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Amongst other stalled projects, I'm going to be working more with audio storytelling (group project).
> 
> Decided to fiddle about with soundcloud and see how it works.....
> 
> Sample



This was really awesome Sassy. I've listened a few times and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN86Gif6JaQ
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSuhvgc4JU0
> 
> 
> 
> New song i was working on, two slightly different versions. It's not really finished so could change alot of it. I had 2 versions one strumming and one more finger picking. Not sure which one i like better but i think i am leaning towards the finger picking one more, but yeah they still sound alittle similar but still kinda different enough. But i like both. So yeah still in the early stages i guess you can say. Better quality was on my phone but wouldn't let me upload from the phone so yeah.



Nice work HD. You have a definite Goo Goo Dolls influence going on there. I like the second version a little better. But one thing you could try is do the fingerpicking stuff on the verses and then strum the chorus to give it a definition between the two, and that way it will quiet down the verses a little. Not a bad little dynamic trick.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> dude, did you take all your stuff down?



These three I did. They were just first run acoustic demos I had posted at a couple other places and here for feedback. Two of them I am working on fully arranging and one irritated me the more I listened to it so it got scrapped altogether.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Nice work HD. You have a definite Goo Goo Dolls influence going on there. I like the second version a little better. But one thing you could try is do the fingerpicking stuff on the verses and then strum the chorus to give it a definition between the two, and that way it will quiet down the verses a little. Not a bad little dynamic trick.




Thanks Leo! I LOVE The Goo Goo Dolls! one of my favorite bands man ever. I love John Rzeznik, definitly one of my favorite artist/musician/singer-songwriters ever and it is pretty apparent i know his influence comes through in my work alot. John also was heavily influenced by Paul Westerberg too and i love him too so yeah haha lol. Yeah what i like definitly comes out in my work. Yeah i wanted to do 2 versions of the song a strumming one and a picking one. 

I definitly agree i like the 2nd one better, someone else told me that too and i do agree. I think the song fits better as a finger picking song too. It's a simple little song, im still not finished with it really i might change alot of it and or tweak it out. 

The song has good bones and a good foundation to it, and i think it is shaping up pretty well for the most part. Just have to polish it abit more. I didn't want the strumming to overtake my voice, which seems to happen sometimes lol. 

I agree the finger picking one is better so i will focus on that one. Thanks for the input Leo! and i will try to post another cover soon too! working on a few covers actually. I love to alternate in songs, i love to have one part finger-picking one part strumming, i love that. Definitly a good idea to merge them together i agree.


----------



## MattB

Yay! The thread is back. Listening to HeavyDuty's track while changing strings on the axe. Cool stuff!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MattB said:


> Yay! The thread is back. Listening to HeavyDuty's track while changing strings on the axe. Cool stuff!




Haha hey thanks man! i love your songs man! you have skills on the axe mad skills man. Yeah it had been awhile since i posted or anyone else posted but yeah glad the thread is back! im working on more songs and working on a few covers i will eventually post. I need to do an electric guitar song too soon haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cu-H-_rpX8


A cover "attempt" at one of my favorite songs, lover Cyndi. Sorry about my voice, was trying to keep a low/high tone with this one, i think it fits the song best. Love this song, very personal to me. I may redo it i will see. But yes here it is.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qmttPd4oI8


Well here is my Island In The Sun Weezer cover LOVE Weezer and Rivers!. Damn that guitar rattle ugh. But yeah guess it was another attempt. I felt it could have been better but it's am attempt i guess. Need to fix that rattle ugh.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qmttPd4oI8
> 
> 
> Well here is my Island In The Sun Weezer cover LOVE Weezer and Rivers!. Damn that guitar rattle ugh. But yeah guess it was another attempt. I felt it could have been better but it's am attempt i guess. Need to fix that rattle ugh.



Your timing seems to be really solid, you aren't wavering very much when it comes to keeping time which is something that a lot of people seem to struggle with. 

Make sure to keep your guitar tuned up and give it a good tuning right before you play anything, even if you're just practicing. What are you currently using to tune your guitar?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I think it has alot to do with the guitar too it always kinda rattled like that it's a cheaper one plus my current capo does that too my other one o man my buddy got broke by accident i need to get another one. Plus i want to do some Harmonica songs but can't find my Harmonica worth a damn ugh i need to find it. And i usually self tune my guitar lol, i do have a guitar tuner thing i think but i never use it lol i should more. Been wanting to post things like Heart Of Gold, Don't Think Twice It's Alright, and some Springsteen stuff but need to find my Harmonica first ugh dammet.


----------



## LeoGibson

I agree with Hozay, the timing is good, but you definitely need to give that axe a good tuning! Other than that both covers were pretty nice! Rock on.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> I agree with Hozay, the timing is good, but you definitely need to give that axe a good tuning! Other than that both covers were pretty nice! Rock on.




Aw thanks Leo! yeah it does need some tuning! i really want a new guitar once i get the extra money im definitly getting one. It always had alittle bit of rattle to me. And i need to find my voice i have alot of different singing voices but really need to find "my own" one that fits me best. Thanks for the input man and everyone. Sometimes my guitar is better tuned then other times but yeah definitly will give it a tuning!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I think it has alot to do with the guitar too it always kinda rattled like that it's a cheaper one plus my current capo does that too my other one o man my buddy got broke by accident i need to get another one. Plus i want to do some Harmonica songs but can't find my Harmonica worth a damn ugh i need to find it. And i usually self tune my guitar lol, i do have a guitar tuner thing i think but i never use it lol i should more. Been wanting to post things like Heart Of Gold, Don't Think Twice It's Alright, and some Springsteen stuff but need to find my Harmonica first ugh dammet.



keep a look out online as well, there's tons of sites that will just play you an A440 or a specific note, and you can go from there. If you have a smartphone there's some decent tuners available that are free or around $1, that will actually show the timbre of the note with a needle. It'll change your life.


----------



## MattB

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> keep a look out online as well, there's tons of sites that will just play you an A440 or a specific note, and you can go from there. If you have a smartphone there's some decent tuners available that are free or around $1, that will actually show the timbre of the note with a needle. It'll change your life.



+1.

I'm a compulsive tuner. I have tuners everywhere. I even have an app that measures dbs in my room so I make sure to mix at the right sound level.

<--Obsessed.

I fix guitars too, but being a foreigner that doesn't help anyone very much.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I do admit i never been much of a tuner guess it was just a habit lol, i will admit that lol. But it is something i definitly will start doing now. Thanks guys. I notice the tune is better on some songs then others when i play.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MattB said:


> +1.
> 
> I'm a compulsive tuner. I have tuners everywhere. I even have an app that measures dbs in my room so I make sure to mix at the right sound level.
> 
> <--Obsessed.
> 
> I fix guitars too, but being a foreigner that doesn't help anyone very much.



Wish i could fix Guitars i take my to the shops haha lol. That's a good skill to have man i definitly want to learn that!


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ....* I notice the tune is better on some songs then others *when i play.



That is because you are accidentally stumbling on to other artists that are using alternate tunings and are closer to what they're using instead of standard tuning.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> That is because you are accidentally stumbling on to other artists that are using alternate tunings and are closer to what they're using instead of standard tuning.




O yes you are probably right haha lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I found a guitar pitch pipe i had but have to see how to use it.


----------



## MattB

I don't have any music to share, but here's the cover of the next metal album. Out sometime this year...

It's as cheerful as it looks...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MattB said:


> I don't have any music to share, but here's the cover of the next metal album. Out sometime this year...
> 
> It's as cheerful as it looks...




That looks awesome man! love that love that ghostly look and feel to it! i finally found my Harmonica today. So will be posting some Harmonica-based cover songs and Harmonica-based new songs too soon. And just new songs too and cover songs in general too soon.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I don't have any music to share, but here's the cover of the next metal album. Out sometime this year...
> 
> It's as cheerful as it looks...



I really dig the cover art you do on your metal projects. You really know how to capture that gothic, dark, slightly creepy feeling with rather benign images.:bow:


----------



## MattB

Thanks guys. I keep meaning to hire a real artist to do something epic, but then I end up just doing it myself in about an hour using a paint program. 

Real life is way scarier than fantasy, IMO...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGoi3j3zRXY


Here is my heart of gold cover by Neil Young. I love Neil Young and this song. Gotta say this is one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's what I have been doing of late. I have thrown myself into lifting and reading up on it and all that goes with it. That's why I haven't done much new musically in quite some time. I have had my head in a different space. So, here's a couple clips from today's workout. I don't know if you'd consider it a talent, probably more like a skill or hobby, but here goes.

Deadlift

Squat


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGoi3j3zRXY
> 
> 
> Here is my heart of gold cover by Neil Young. I love Neil Young and this song. Gotta say this is one of my favorite songs of all time.



Nice! I dig the harmonica!:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Here's what I have been doing of late. I have thrown myself into lifting and reading up on it and all that goes with it. That's why I haven't done much new musically in quite some time. I have had my head in a different space. So, here's a couple clips from today's workout. I don't know if you'd consider it a talent, probably more like a skill or hobby, but here goes.
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Squat




Cool man your a beast! how much weight you deadlift and squat? i did like 300 before and about 300 on squat. I LOVE bodybuilding! anything that has to do with lifting and bodybuilding im a nut! lol. 

Ugh i need to start training again man i have fell off but want to get back in it again. I think im going to try to get a gym membership. I work out at home sometimes but i like the gym. 

Im going to post some strength videos too soon. I LOVE deadlift and squat, 2 of my favorite excersises the strong man exercises haha lol, work out entire body too. Great job man! Maybe there should be a BHM work out thread?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Nice! I dig the harmonica!:bow:




Haha thanks man! im self taught on the Harmonica too! haha. Yeah just alittle cover i through together. Thanks man i love the Harmonica, feels it adds alittle "something" to songs ya know. Thanks man!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUjNC65_dQY


"Landslide" Fleetwood Mac cover, always loved this song and this band.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYtK2CGBOyQ


This is my "Torn" cover this is the Natalie Imbruglia version . I wanted to change man to woman and he to she but would have been too much work to change the verses would have been tricky so i just kept the original version lol.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Cool man your a beast! how much weight you deadlift and squat?....




These vids had me doing 325 lbs. on the squat and 335 lbs. on the deadlift. I did 3x5 on the squat and 1x5 on the deadlift. Today I did 340 lbs. for 3x5 on squat and a set of 5 @ 365lbs. on deads. I don't know what my one rep max is on either right now, that's just what I'm working with so far.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUjNC65_dQY
> 
> 
> "Landslide" Fleetwood Mac cover, always loved this song and this band.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYtK2CGBOyQ
> 
> 
> This is my "Torn" cover this is the Natalie Imbruglia version . I wanted to change man to woman and he to she but would have been too much work to change the verses would have been tricky so i just kept the original version lol.



You still need a good tuner,lol, but you did a nice job! You have a really good sense of timing, especially being able to fingerpick and sing at the same time and stay on track.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Here's what I have been doing of late. I have thrown myself into lifting and reading up on it and all that goes with it. That's why I haven't done much new musically in quite some time. I have had my head in a different space. So, here's a couple clips from today's workout. I don't know if you'd consider it a talent, probably more like a skill or hobby, but here goes.
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Squat



Even though I read what you wrote, I was still expecting music for some reason :-D

Keep it up sir!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Even though I read what you wrote, I was still expecting music for some reason :-D
> 
> Keep it up sir!



Thanks dude. I appreciate it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> You still need a good tuner,lol, but you did a nice job! You have a really good sense of timing, especially being able to fingerpick and sing at the same time and stay on track.




Hey thanks man! yes my timing is pretty good i know the songs i cover real well too, i have practiced for years to finger-pick and sing at the same time or finger-pick and strum in one song and sing while strumming too. I can feel the songs man lol. Im getting a tuner next week.


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/fishman-ft-1-digital-clip-on-tuner



Thinking about getting that one. I also want a new guitar all together.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> These vids had me doing 325 lbs. on the squat and 335 lbs. on the deadlift. I did 3x5 on the squat and 1x5 on the deadlift. Today I did 340 lbs. for 3x5 on squat and a set of 5 @ 365lbs. on deads. I don't know what my one rep max is on either right now, that's just what I'm working with so far.




Damn! 300 plus that's real good man, your a beast, i did 300 plus on squat and deadlift before. Im going to try to post a lifting vid soon.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Hey thanks man! yes my timing is pretty good i know the songs i cover real well too. Im getting a tuner next week.
> 
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/fishman-ft-1-digital-clip-on-tuner
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting that one. I also want a new guitar all together.



That's a good looking tuner, and pretty good quality from what I hear. I need to get me one of those clip-on ones.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> That's a good looking tuner, and pretty good quality from what I hear. I need to get me one of those clip-on ones.




Yes i think that one seems pretty good. I haven't bought a digital tuner before so wanted a good one ya know, and i would say the price is fairly reasonable. I should be getting it like next week. I do have a tuner the one you blow into but man that thing is such a hassle lol. Yeah the digital clip-on ones seem so much more easier and convenient.


----------



## MattB

Still have no new music to post, but things are moving along nicely. (Except for tonight, exchanging Saturday night emails with my boss has left my creativity as flaccid as ...well, whatever...)

Anyhoo...my long struggle with guitar tones has come to an end! I've gone *Kemper*, and I'm selling my amps/pedals, etc...Oh, there will still be a certain degree of tone tweaking but now everything sounds pretty darn good to start.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Working on a new song, actually it's a country song. I do like country so wanted to dabble into that too. Gonna atleast try to make songs to all the genres i like or atleast try lol.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Still have no new music to post, but things are moving along nicely. (Except for tonight, exchanging Saturday night emails with my boss has left my creativity as flaccid as ...well, whatever...)
> 
> Anyhoo...my long struggle with guitar tones has come to an end! I've gone *Kemper*, and I'm selling my amps/pedals, etc...Oh, there will still be a certain degree of tone tweaking but now everything sounds pretty darn good to start.



Fuckin' A!

That is one sweet amp. I have never had the chance to dabble on one, but from all accounts it is the real deal.


----------



## MattB

Finallllly...Punk EP is out now for free download...

http://ketonemilitia.bandcamp.com/

Chopped it down to just 5 songs, less than 10 minutes of angst from the suburbs!

Note- Profanity and volume warning...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Finallllly...Punk EP is out now for free download...
> 
> http://ketonemilitia.bandcamp.com/
> 
> Chopped it down to just 5 songs, less than 10 minutes of angst from the suburbs!
> 
> Note- Profanity and volume warning...



Awesome job Matt!

That was a kick-ass EP. I know I'll be back to listen to it multiple times. I think I liked Fashionably Hate the best of all! With Your Crew Is Very Old being a close second.


----------



## MattB

Thanks! It's a very angry EP. I think I like the project, so I'm going to work on new stuff later this year once I get my other stuff done. 

15 year old me would love it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MattB said:


> Finallllly...Punk EP is out now for free download...
> 
> http://ketonemilitia.bandcamp.com/
> 
> Chopped it down to just 5 songs, less than 10 minutes of angst from the suburbs!
> 
> Note- Profanity and volume warning...




That rocks Matt! i will be posting more covers soon. Did one but been having trouble uploading it hopefully it will work soon. Then of course new material, great job man loved it.


----------



## LeoGibson

Since it has been a very long time since I contributed to this thread, I reckon I'll post this one up. I'll forewarn you that it is very rough. I just finished it up today, and I'm sure before it will be totally finished there will be some lyrical tweaks and maybe some chordal tweaks in the progression. I'm still toying with the idea of throwing a minor chord in there somewhere to class it up a bit! 

I was reluctant to post this one, but I was thinking it might be cool to hear what other writers like Matt or Hozay's thoughts about it, or HeavyDuty24, or anyone else for that matter. Does it need a third verse or maybe a bridge section? Does it delineate good enough between verse 1 and 2 to know which one refers to the wife and which is about the other woman? Anyways, here it is, a very rough acoustic demo.

The Woman That Turns Me On

Yep, it is an old school tortured love, will he or won't he cheat country tune. So you have been warned.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Since it has been a very long time since I contributed to this thread, I reckon I'll post this one up. I'll forewarn you that it is very rough. I just finished it up today, and I'm sure before it will be totally finished there will be some lyrical tweaks and maybe some chordal tweaks in the progression. I'm still toying with the idea of throwing a minor chord in there somewhere to class it up a bit!
> 
> I was reluctant to post this one, but I was thinking it might be cool to hear what other writers like Matt or Hozay's thoughts about it, or HeavyDuty24, or anyone else for that matter. Does it need a third verse or maybe a bridge section? Does it delineate good enough between verse 1 and 2 to know which one refers to the wife and which is about the other woman? Anyways, here it is, a very rough acoustic demo.
> 
> The Woman That Turns Me On
> 
> Yep, it is an old school tortured love, will he or won't he cheat country tune. So you have been warned.



It sounds great to me, your recordings keep getting better and stronger. As far as the verses, are you referring to around 1:02? If so, I don't think you need a transition personally, but it might work to change the first line from "TWTTMO" to something different that means the same since you use that line at the end of most of the verses. I hope that makes sense? Otherwise...thumbs up!


----------



## LeoGibson

Thanks dude. I just try to keep them simple, and this one being a 1+1 vocal and guitar I wanted that lonesome empty beer hall sound so I added a faair bit of 'verb.

This one still needs work, but I like the bones of it. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Since it has been a very long time since I contributed to this thread, I reckon I'll post this one up. I'll forewarn you that it is very rough. I just finished it up today, and I'm sure before it will be totally finished there will be some lyrical tweaks and maybe some chordal tweaks in the progression. I'm still toying with the idea of throwing a minor chord in there somewhere to class it up a bit!
> 
> I was reluctant to post this one, but I was thinking it might be cool to hear what other writers like Matt or Hozay's thoughts about it, or HeavyDuty24, or anyone else for that matter. Does it need a third verse or maybe a bridge section? Does it delineate good enough between verse 1 and 2 to know which one refers to the wife and which is about the other woman? Anyways, here it is, a very rough acoustic demo.
> 
> The Woman That Turns Me On
> 
> Yep, it is an old school tortured love, will he or won't he cheat country tune. So you have been warned.




OMG I LOVE IT MAN! VERY Steve Earle-ish! powerful man. Im working on a new song myself will post it soon just working out the kinks of it. It's very personal im breaking out my older acoustic guitar for this one since it has a more hollow bassier sound and i like that sound better for this song. I want to do an electric guitar song too. This sounds great man, blows me away. Your song writing and guitar playing is very prolific and powerful, i can always hear your feelings in your playing and singing and that's what i always try to aim for too. Only thing i could say that would maybe go with this amazing piece of work is that i think this song would sound cool with a harmonica. But it's perfect as is, i really love this man.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks dude. I just try to keep them simple, and this one being a 1+1 vocal and guitar I wanted that lonesome empty beer hall sound so I added a faair bit of 'verb.
> 
> This one still needs work, but I like the bones of it. Thanks for checking it out.




I agree im like that alot of times, i just keep it simple and to the point like. I like that man. The new song im working on kinda got that country vibe too. Can't wait till i get better recording equipment man, what do you use?


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I agree im like that alot of times, i just keep it simple and to the point like. I like that man. The new song im working on kinda got that country vibe too. Can't wait till i get better recording equipment man, what do you use?



Thanks for checking it out. I'll look forward to hearing yours as well. 

I use PreSonus Studio One software and the Mic is also from them. I think I recall reading somewhere that it is made for them by Sennheiser, but I could be wrong about that. Either way, it is a decent low-end condenser microphone.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks for checking it out. I'll look forward to hearing yours as well.
> 
> I use PreSonus Studio One software and the Mic is also from them. I think I recall reading somewhere that it is made for them by Sennheiser, but I could be wrong about that. Either way, it is a decent low-end condenser microphone.




Im going to have to get it! i know i would sound better with better recording equipment. You always sound good. Also want that cardinal mic or whatever it's called like that guitar mic thing lol. Thankfully my phone does a decent enough job lol. I do want a good quality mic and software and yours sounds good. Look foward to your future work man


----------



## HeavyDuty24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox_ygTG1m0g



Did a quick cover of "Wondeful" by Everclear. Had been contemplating should i upload this but figured what the hey might as well. Might redo another one in a different capo arrangment and maybe alittle slower.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox_ygTG1m0g
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick cover of "Wondeful" by Everclear. Had been contemplating should i upload this but figured what the hey might as well. Might redo another one in a different capo arrangment and maybe alittle slower.



Good job. You have an eclectic taste in music as well. I think slowed down this would sound pretty cool. You should try it with the capo arrangement.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Good job. You have an eclectic taste in music as well. I think slowed down this would sound pretty cool. You should try it with the capo arrangement.




Hey thanks man! yeah i love alot of different music all kinds from different decades. Yeah i didn't think it sounded as fast until i played it back. I was messing around with the different capo arrangements they all sounded pretty good. Im going to do more covers to come! and still working on new music too. I do love Everclear and Art one of my favorites.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jn5md_WuAg


Had to cover The Boss's "Atlantic City". Anyone who knows me knows im a larger then life Springsteen fan and love all his songs, but Atlantic City has always been one of my favorites. Kinda proud of this one, liked how it turned out.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jn5md_WuAg
> 
> 
> Had to cover The Boss's "Atlantic City". Anyone who knows me knows im a larger then life Springsteen fan and love all his songs, but Atlantic City has always been one of my favorites. Kinda proud of this one, liked how it turned out.



One of my favorite songs of his! Nice choice. Good job.


----------



## LeoGibson

I didn't like the first version so I re-structured it. It seemed a bit too contrived to me and not as raw or honest as it was intended. It wasn't fitting in my view of punk/country. Straight forward and simple and honest. So here is the new and improved? version.

The Woman That Turns Me On


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> One of my favorite songs of his! Nice choice. Good job.


 

Thanks man! i agree! i love Springsteen and Atlantic City is definitly one of my favorite Springsteen songs, but really love and adore all his work im a huge fan. I will definitly cover more Springsteen. Actually did a cover of "My City Of Ruins" by Springsteen awhile back but it wouldn't upload.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> I didn't like the first version so I re-structured it. It seemed a bit too contrived to me and not as raw or honest as it was intended. It wasn't fitting in my view of punk/country. Straight forward and simple and honest. So here is the new and improved? version.
> 
> The Woman That Turns Me On



Excellent work Leo! this blows me away. Very Steve Earle/Woody Guthrie-ish, i love it. Very powerful. Been working on my new song but with work and stuff been hard to finish it. But im still working on it.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Excellent work Leo! this blows me away. Very Steve Earle/Woody Guthrie-ish, i love it. Very powerful. Been working on my new song but with work and stuff been hard to finish it. But im still working on it.



Thanks dude. I appreciate it. It's hard finding time sometimes, but you'll get it done.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks dude. I appreciate it. It's hard finding time sometimes, but you'll get it done.




Your welcome man and that's true. But there is always a time you will get it done definitely.


----------



## MattB

Back at it! Wrote an instrumental last night and mixed it today. I might still mess with the mix, as I always do, but for now it's posted...

Astral Touch- Spiderwebs


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Back at it! Wrote an instrumental last night and mixed it today. I might still mess with the mix, as I always do, but for now it's posted...
> 
> Astral Touch- Spiderwebs



I liked this one on your Soundcloud page, but you posted this during my internet hiatus. Nice job as usual Matt. You have such a killer tone I am very envious!!


----------



## LeoGibson

I have not posted anything new in a while. Some of you that look in on this thread (all 3 of you ) may remember the acoustic version. Here is the fully finished recording. It sounds pretty good if I do say so myself. Especially since someone who can sing better than I can handled the vocal duties on this one. I just played electric guitar on it.

Lonesome Yellow Rose


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I have not posted anything new in a while. Some of you that look in on this thread (all 3 of you ) may remember the acoustic version. Here is the fully finished recording. It sounds pretty good if I do say so myself. Especially since someone who can sing better than I can handled the vocal duties on this one. I just played electric guitar on it.
> 
> Lonesome Yellow Rose



Dude, this came out pretty fucking awesome. 

I know you didn't play the part, but I was also really digging the steel-lap. Pretty fucking awesome writing man. 

Good to see you back as well!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dude, this came out pretty fucking awesome.
> 
> I know you didn't play the part, but I was also really digging the steel-lap. Pretty fucking awesome writing man.
> 
> Good to see you back as well!



Thanks fella. Good to be back.

The steel player is awesome. It takes all my restraint not to bug him and have him play on everything I record.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I have not posted anything new in a while. Some of you that look in on this thread (all 3 of you ) may remember the acoustic version. Here is the fully finished recording. It sounds pretty good if I do say so myself. Especially since someone who can sing better than I can handled the vocal duties on this one. I just played electric guitar on it.
> 
> Lonesome Yellow Rose



Holy slick recording Batman! 

:bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Holy slick recording Batman!
> 
> :bow:



Thanks. I was very pleased with how all the parts came out and worked together and the dude that mixed it really knows his stuff.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Sounds awesome man


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I'm getting kind of a Sturgill Simpson type vibe from it. Maybe not your voice which like many have said is kinda Steve Earle-ish but maybe more the writing. Idk that's what I thought of when I heard it. Which is a good thing bc that dude is great.


----------



## Saisha

LeoGibson said:


> I have not posted anything new in a while. Some of you that look in on this thread (all 3 of you ) may remember the acoustic version. Here is the fully finished recording. It sounds pretty good if I do say so myself. Especially since someone who can sing better than I can handled the vocal duties on this one. I just played electric guitar on it.
> 
> Lonesome Yellow Rose



That was fantastic!! :bow: Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Tad

That is a very slick song--nice job!


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm getting kind of a Sturgill Simpson type vibe from it. Maybe not your voice which like many have said is kinda Steve Earle-ish but maybe more the writing. Idk that's what I thought of when I heard it. Which is a good thing bc that dude is great.



Thanks dude. I didn't sing this one though, and it's nice to be compared to your heroes, but Steve Earle is safe from me being able to take over from him! My own voice I think has more in common with Kermit The Frog.

High praise indeed on the Sturgill Simpson mention. I agree with you, he is great, him and Parker Millsap are the two new-ish guys on the alt-Country scene I have been getting into of late.


----------



## LeoGibson

Saisha said:


> That was fantastic!! :bow: Thank you for sharing it!





Tad said:


> That is a very slick song--nice job!



Thank you for listening to it.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks dude. I didn't sing this one though, and it's nice to be compared to your heroes, but Steve Earle is safe from me being able to take over from him! My own voice I think has more in common with Kermit The Frog.
> 
> High praise indeed on the Sturgill Simpson mention. I agree with you, he is great, him and Parker Millsap are the two new-ish guys on the alt-Country scene I have been getting into of late.



It's interesting that you would call him "alt country" bc to me he actually sounds the way I picture a country artist to sound like and not this pop music with twang ....my truck, she's looking fine in them blue jeans and dancing on the tailgate in the full moon chew tobacco spit bullshit that people call country now. 

Well anyway that's my rant haha, but great song great recording and yea the lap steel was sick.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> It's interesting that you would call him "alt country" bc to me he actually sounds the way I picture a country artist to sound like and not this pop music with twang ....my truck, she's looking fine in them blue jeans and dancing on the tailgate in the full moon chew tobacco spit bullshit that people call country now.
> 
> Well anyway that's my rant haha, but great song great recording and yea the lap steel was sick.



Rant on! You're spot on in my opinion. Johnny, Waylon, Merle, he'll even old Hank Williams himself would probably be considered alt-Country today if they were just getting started. I too am not a fan of what's passing for country these days. Maybe one of these days I'll finish writing a song I started on that subject I titled, Jesus Wouldn't Drive An SUV.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I think you should title it "Kris Kristopherson would steal your wives" haha. 

Yea those dudes are all my favorites and kinda set a standard for me in the country genre. Although out of the more popular country I am a fan of Zac Brown Band, their musicianship is pretty awesome and that whole band has a ton of talent. I think if it wasn't a one name fronted band they could almost be another CSN the way they harmonize and play together.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I think you should title it "Kris Kristopherson would steal your wives" haha.
> 
> Yea those dudes are all my favorites and kinda set a standard for me in the country genre. Although out of the more popular country I am a fan of Zac Brown Band, their musicianship is pretty awesome and that whole band has a ton of talent. I think if it wasn't a one name fronted band they could almost be another CSN the way they harmonize and play together.



Damn, I missed this one! I love your title. That could be the basis for one helluva song.

Zac Brown is pretty awesome. I had a chance to go see them in a small club just before that really broke big but passed on it. I'm still kicking myself for that one.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a change of pace in that I co-wrote these next two songs with a buddy of mine from Chattanooga. They are both what I would consider modern rock songs and definitely not what I normally play.

He sent me some music he had recorded and I started humming along until I found a melody I liked and then put down the lyrics and sent them back and we traded back and forth on the editing and arranging and he did all the performing on them. I think he did a really good job on them.

Thousand Yard Stare

I Hate To Love You


----------



## MattB

Listening to it now, not what I was expecting to hear. Good lyrics Dude.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Listening to it now, not what I was expecting to hear. Good lyrics Dude.



Thanks. Even though I don't generally play that kind of music, I like to stretch out and write lyrics in just about any genre I can.


----------



## LeoGibson

Just finished another one with a couple new guys I haven't played with before, and I really liked what they brought to the table. Sometimes it can be hit or miss when people with different backgrounds and influences work on a project and it can get sideways real quick, but this one stayed on track mostly!


Wild Hurricane


----------



## MattB

Yep, love it again. The chorus just kills it, once again gives me a bit of a late Byrds/New Riders feel...which I like.

(Although it gets cut off for me at the solo...)


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Yep, love it again. The chorus just kills it, once again gives me a bit of a late Byrds/New Riders feel...which I like.
> 
> (Although it gets cut off for me at the solo...)



Thanks.

I agree, The solo does go in a little more poppy direction than I originally intended, but I like his tone and he did a nice job on the organ and pedal steel, so I decided to leave the more modern sound on it.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I agree, The solo does go in a little more poppy direction than I originally intended, but I like his tone and he did a nice job on the organ and pedal steel, so I decided to leave the more modern sound on it.



Actually, I literally mean the solo gets cut off for me. The file stops playing during it. Not sure why...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Actually, I literally mean the solo gets cut off for me. The file stops playing during it. Not sure why...




Hahahaha. I thought you meant the sound lost you from the New Riders to the more modern style!

I don't know why it would cut off for you, It plays all the way through when I play it.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Hahahaha. I thought you meant the sound lost you from the New Riders to the more modern style!
> 
> I don't know why it would cut off for you, It plays all the way through when I play it.



Yeah, tried it a few times and always at the same spot. Weird.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm finally happy that I wrote something new. This may be the first things I've written new this year, or at least in 6 months. These are still pretty raw and just acoustic demos but I like sharing those anyway because I have always liked hearing both rough drafts and polished songs after full arranging and production.

Prodigal Son

Running


----------



## MattB

Awesome that you're writing new stuff Dude! :bow:

I'm in a dry spell again. I can't get any traction going. Literally no inspiration right now to finish the record. So, I'm messing around with gear as usual. Sold my Marshall amp and two of my Line 6 units, and selling several guitars I don't use anymore to finance a custom build I'm having done through Carvin. Going to try and unload the 6505 amp too, before digital takes over completely.

My goal is to streamline all my gear, and my guitars down to my main bass, my homebuilt axes and the new Carvin. (Should be ready in about 10-12 weeks I'm guessing.) My workhorse BC Rich Stealth is staying for now too. From my experience building my own guitars, satisfying as it is, I think I'll leave it for someone else going forward. I may build again, but not any time soon. Too much time required.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Awesome that you're writing new stuff Dude! :bow:
> 
> I'm in a dry spell again. I can't get any traction going. Literally no inspiration right now to finish the record. So, I'm messing around with gear as usual. Sold my Marshall amp and two of my Line 6 units, and selling several guitars I don't use anymore to finance a custom build I'm having done through Carvin. Going to try and unload the 6505 amp too, before digital takes over completely.
> 
> My goal is to streamline all my gear, and my guitars down to my main bass, my homebuilt axes and the new Carvin. (Should be ready in about 10-12 weeks I'm guessing.) My workhorse BC Rich Stealth is staying for now too. From my experience building my own guitars, satisfying as it is, I think I'll leave it for someone else going forward. I may build again, but not any time soon. Too much time required.



Excellent. Carvin makes kick-ass guitars. I would love to have one of their off-the-rack tele's. Plus I have a couple build ideas that I would love to do through them if I ever have an extra 3 grand or so laying around to spend on a guitar. (not holding my breath on that one)

I applaud you being able to part with some of your gear. I can sell amps and stomps and all the stuff that goes with it, but I can't bring myself to part with any of my guitars. Even the super cheap nylon string I never play. 

Also, I'm sure you'll soon be sparked to finish your record. In my case I got serious back into lifting and between that and long hours at work, I was spending all my creative capital away from music. But I feel like I have come back to balance of late and I'm starting to get ideas again. But it has been fun going back through older songs an making the arrangements better since quite a few were written when I pretty much knew 3 chords and could only play 2 of those right!


----------



## MattB

Check the Carvin site, you can build one for way less than 3k. (That's why I went Carvin, pretty much half of the price of an ESP or Mayones custom.) Plus they have a tremendous rep for building guitars, just resale values are off since they are custom jobs. This means if you find a used one, you're probably getting a heck of a guitar for cheap!

The one I'm building I didn't go for any fancy maple tops or anything. Spent whatever extra I budgeted on neck wood and a few features. It's when you start to go for the exotic woods that the price goes up. $400 or so for a quilted maple top alone.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Carvin are really underrated.


----------



## LeoGibson

I usually don't have this fast of a turnaround for a song I just wrote, but this one came together quickly and I'm really pleased with how it came out. The arrangement just fell into place easy, and the fellows I did this one with are top-notch players. Last week I put up the acoustic demo, here's the full song work up.

Prodigal Son full arrangement


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> I usually don't have this fast of a turnaround for a song I just wrote, but this one came together quickly and I'm really pleased with how it came out. The arrangement just fell into place easy, and the fellows I did this one with are top-notch players. Last week I put up the acoustic demo, here's the full song work up.
> 
> Prodigal Son full arrangement


Thanks so much for sharing this. Two years of grade-school piano lessons and a semester of music appreciation in college don't exactly make me a connoisseur of music, so I can only appreciate your work in a very simplistic way; but I really enjoyed it. :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this. Two years of grade-school piano lessons and a semester of music appreciation in college don't exactly make me a connoisseur of music, so I can only appreciate your work in a very simplistic way; but I really enjoyed it. :happy:



Thanks. I'm glad you liked it. I sometimes wonder if anyone listens. I know there is so much out there and everyone's time is limited, so I really appreciate when someone takes the time to listen.

That's also good you appreciate in a simplistic way since I only know how to play very simply! I have been fortunate to be able to play with some people whose ability far exceeds mine and they make things sound way better than I ever could.


----------



## MattB

When is the album coming out?


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> When is the album coming out?



As soon as I hire a proper singer!


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> As soon as I hire a proper singer!



I'll have none of that talk! If I can throw my demon voice at the world, you can give us your Texas charm. Make it so!


----------



## JayDanger

I don't know if I've every posted any of my music here....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6vt9wQsOI4[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

JayDanger said:


> I don't know if I've every posted any of my music here....



Nice job! I like your flow and your rhymes, not to mention jealous of the folks able to blaze up behind you!


----------



## LeoGibson

LeoGibson said:


> I'm finally happy that I wrote something new. This may be the first things I've written new this year, or at least in 6 months. These are still pretty raw and just acoustic demos but I like sharing those anyway because I have always liked hearing both rough drafts and polished songs after full arranging and production.
> 
> Prodigal Son
> 
> Running



Here is the finished version of the other acoustic demo. It also came together really nicely I think.

Running



.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Here is the finished version of the other acoustic demo. It also came together really nicely I think.
> 
> Running
> 
> 
> 
> .



I envy the trajectory of your progress.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^^

Thanks dude. That means a lot. I try to learn something new each time and make each one a little better than the last. Plus I have been fortunate of late with other musicians that share in the same taste I have in helping me shape the finished product.


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> Here is the finished version of the other acoustic demo. It also came together really nicely I think.
> 
> Running
> 
> 
> 
> .



That sounds terrific, LeoG!! 

Let me know if you ever find that "peace of mind." I could use some, too.


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> That sounds terrific, LeoG!!
> 
> Let me know if you ever find that "peace of mind." I could use some, too.



For the most part it isn't too hard to attain. Keeping it afterwards is what tends to be elusive. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## LeoGibson

Getting sick of me yet? Here's another one I just put the finishing touches on. It is a classic country/ folk/ a little bluegrass kind of sound. 


A Flood Of Tears


----------



## lille

LeoGibson said:


> Getting sick of me yet? Here's another one I just put the finishing touches on. It is a classic country/ folk/ a little bluegrass kind of sound.
> 
> 
> A Flood Of Tears



Very cool.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Getting sick of me yet? Here's another one I just put the finishing touches on. It is a classic country/ folk/ a little bluegrass kind of sound.
> 
> 
> A Flood Of Tears



Cool!

For some reason I want to hear Shane MacGowan do a version of this, Irish it up.


----------



## LeoGibson

lille said:


> Very cool.



Thanks for giving it a listen. 



MattB said:


> Cool!
> 
> For some reason I want to hear Shane MacGowan do a version of this, Irish it up.



Yeah, I can feel that too. I think in part because the finger picked guitar and mandolin were done by a gent from England, the sound is more Irish/Welsh than American bluegrass due to his probable influences in style. 

I have another song that's folk-y and vaguely Irish in sound that is nearly finished that we did together. It was actually the first draft for this song with a different drummer and in a different key. For some reason it came out bouncy and upbeat and unfitting for these lyrics, but the music was so good and the vocal melodies suitably different, so instead of scrapping it I wrote all new lyrics and got two songs out of it.


----------



## VinnyPA

Is it OK to post links to other websites? I have a handful of guitar music clips on reverberation.


----------



## LeoGibson

VinnyPA said:


> Is it OK to post links to other websites? I have a handful of guitar music clips on reverberation.



You sure can. Most of my links are to soundcloud. So post away, it will be nice to have someone new posting here.


----------



## LeoGibson

Alright, one more time. I swear I'm almost done. I only have two more that I'm actively working on and then I'll quit foisting my rambling on the masses! 

But until then, here's a slow-burn country ballad that's nice and twangy!

I Miss The Fire


.


----------



## MattB

Keep foisting, I still got nothing!

Where did Vinny go? WHERE?!?!?!


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Keep foisting, I still got nothing!
> 
> Where did Vinny go? WHERE?!?!?!



Hopefully to bring us fresh music!!


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> Getting sick of me yet? Here's another one I just put the finishing touches on. It is a classic country/ folk/ a little bluegrass kind of sound.
> 
> 
> A Flood Of Tears





LeoGibson said:


> Alright, one more time. I swear I'm almost done. I only have two more that I'm actively working on and then I'll quit foisting my rambling on the masses!
> 
> But until then, here's a slow-burn country ballad that's nice and twangy!
> 
> I Miss The Fire
> 
> 
> .



I really liked them both--thanks for giving us the privilege of hearing your work. 

I especially liked the instrumental bit just before 3:00 or so in "Flood of Tears", and the way you muted the instruments at the end--it seemed to leave the listener with that wistful/regretful impression evoked by the song. Also, it's pretty awesome that you have back-up singers now. 

You surprised me by using your speaking voice for part of "I Miss the Fire", but in a good way. You also did a great job of capturing a feeling that a lot of people in LTRs experience. 

Songwriting ability is such a mystery to me--it always amazes me that musicians can reuse the same notes over and over and not have every melody end up sounding like "Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star."


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> I really liked them both--thanks for giving us the privilege of hearing your work.
> 
> I especially liked the instrumental bit just before 3:00 or so in "Flood of Tears", and the way you muted the instruments at the end--it seemed to leave the listener with that wistful/regretful impression evoked by the song. Also, it's pretty awesome that you have back-up singers now.
> 
> You surprised me by using your speaking voice for part of "I Miss the Fire", but in a good way. You also did a great job of capturing a feeling that a lot of people in LTRs experience.
> 
> Songwriting ability is such a mystery to me--it always amazes me that musicians can reuse the same notes over and over and not have every melody end up sounding like "Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star."



Thank you so much for taking the time to listen and comment on them. The kind words are very much appreciated. I have had the privilege to assemble a loose working group of 3 or 4 different talented musicians and singers that have influences and tastes that share the same vision as I do so it's really easy to work with them and have a blast making music.

The harmony singer on Flood is a really nice lady out of Kentucky whose voice just screams classic country and bluegrass. I was very fortunate to talk her into singing with me on it. To me, her harmony is what really makes it.

On I Miss The Fire, I wanted to do a throwback to that classic country thing from the 60's where they would often times drop the music down and talk to you in an aside, a la Whispering Bill Anderson. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MattB

Welp...I didn't get much done today, but I started work on the album again this week and did a lot more than I have in months. No more timetables for release, but I'm feeling much more confident going forward that my dry spell is over. I had a good guitar playing week, it's starting to feel easy again.

So...no sound samples yet, but soon.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Welp...I didn't get much done today, but I started work on the album again this week and did a lot more than I have in months. No more timetables for release, but I'm feeling much more confident going forward that my dry spell is over. I had a good guitar playing week, it's starting to feel easy again.
> 
> So...no sound samples yet, but soon.



Awesome dude! I'll look forward to hearing it.

I wasn't in much of a mood to play today, so I did some mixing practice and went back and re-visited an old one from a couple years ago. My mixing skill have greatly improved between then and now. I have learned how to not overuse effects and compression and let things breathe more. I still have much more to learn, but I'm happy with what the knowledge gained so far. Anyways, without further ado I'll put this one back up for a short time. Some of you will remember it from a while back, but here is my Angel and the Outlaw trilogy for anyone interested in wasting about 15 minutes of your time! 

The Angel And The Outlaw 2014 remix


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> Awesome dude! I'll look forward to hearing it.
> 
> I wasn't in much of a mood to play today, so I did some mixing practice and went back and re-visited an old one from a couple years ago. My mixing skill have greatly improved between then and now. I have learned how to not overuse effects and compression and let things breathe more. I still have much more to learn, but I'm happy with what the knowledge gained so far. Anyways, without further ado I'll put this one back up for a short time. Some of you will remember it from a while back, but here is my Angel and the Outlaw trilogy for anyone interested in wasting about 15 minutes of your time!
> 
> The Angel And The Outlaw 2014 remix



I hadn't heard your earlier version but enjoyed losing myself in this one. The story was so sad, and your words and music created some really strong images. Some moments that particularly stood out for me were the bittersweet foreshadowing at the beginning with _Shall We Gather at the River_, the cool sixties-sounding guitar bits in the first section, and the edgier "distortion" sound (don't know if that's the right term--I know zip about guitar playing) in the second section. All of the biblical/religious references fit in well with the relationship and events surrounding your star-crossed couple, too. Thanks for sharing--I definitely don't consider listening to this to be time wasted!


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> I hadn't heard your earlier version but enjoyed losing myself in this one. The story was so sad, and your words and music created some really strong images. Some moments that particularly stood out for me were the bittersweet foreshadowing at the beginning with _Shall We Gather at the River_, the cool sixties-sounding guitar bits in the first section, and the edgier "distortion" sound (don't know if that's the right term--I know zip about guitar playing) in the second section. All of the biblical/religious references fit in well with the relationship and events surrounding your star-crossed couple, too. Thanks for sharing--I definitely don't consider listening to this to be time wasted!



Thanks for listening to it! I'm glad all the parts worked into a cohesive story for you. I'm still not sure if it is one song in three parts or three separate songs, but I wanted to tell a complete story set in the old west around themes of love and loss, salvation, redemption and doing the right thing even if society deems it wrong and the ambiguity of those arbitrary moral lines, using music and words both to "paint the picture" if you will. At least that's what I was shooting for anyway. Thanks again for checking it out. :happy:


----------



## MattB

Bump.

Welp, finished tracking all the bass and rhythm guitars...or so I thought. Found a few bits and pieces that needed to be smoothed out. No big deal, except for one song that I fear will have to be redone...!? Something is screwy with both the bass AND the guitars, and I can't figure it out. It's like I have a setting messed up somewhere in the project, but I can't find it. It's unusable as of right now. 

On the other hand, I'm really close to finishing up a mini 3-song EP for my punk band. It was an unexpected project I started last night and blazed through it. Weird, but I'll take it. It's going to be a bit different from the first EP. More lo-fi. 

Sound samples someday...


----------



## MattB

What do you know?...I did finish some things tonight.

Ketone Militia- Anywhere Is Better


----------



## MsBrightside

MattB said:


> What do you know?...I did finish some things tonight.
> 
> Ketone Militia- Anywhere Is Better


Very interesting, tfp 

For some reason, this has sort of a late '80's sound to me; I can imagine hearing this at a college party back then, maybe along with The Cure or New Order. But I'm no music expert, so please forgive me if this notion seems nonsensical to you. :blush:

It also has a rather suspenseful? (not sure if this is the right word, but I can't think of anything better to describe it) quality, and I especially like the bit from about 0:36 to 1:00 (it's impressive that anyone's fingers can move that fast! :bow


----------



## MattB

Thanks for listening! None of the other stuff for this project sounds like this, it's just a random ska-like instrumental in between some straightforward punk rock. I was going for a late '70's early '80's UK vibe...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> What do you know?...I did finish some things tonight.
> 
> Ketone Militia- Anywhere Is Better



I dig this. The blend of 90's ska with a bit of 60's surf music really works. This should be in a Tarantino movie somewhere! Awesome bass groove too.


----------



## MattB

Thanks Dude! I still feel it needs something a little extra, but I'm not going to dwell on it.

BTW- Recorded entirely on my iPad!


----------



## MattB

Okay, did another iPad instrumental tonight. Thematically based on true events, this one is really creepy. Fair warning...

https://soundcloud.com/astraltouch/all-this-work

I'm not sure where this one sits in my repertoire. I also decided this week to forgo the 'Astral Touch' name for my non-metal/punk stuff, although it will still be my Soundcloud address...let's face it, none of my bands are actually bands anyways...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Okay, did another iPad instrumental tonight. Thematically based on true events, this one is really creepy. Fair warning...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/astraltouch/all-this-work
> 
> I'm not sure where this one sits in my repertoire. I also decided this week to forgo the 'Astral Touch' name for my non-metal/punk stuff, although it will still be my Soundcloud address...let's face it, none of my bands are actually bands anyways...



Yep. Definitely creepy. Not one to put on while sleeping unless you actually do want some weird dreams. But also really cool too.


----------



## MattB

I don't know about quality, but quantity is happening right now. Another iPad tune, but I'm mastering these on my PC. This was supposed to be another scary song, it ended up groovy. I am nothing if not inconsistent in my musical styles... 

Also, just for fun, made it into a video of sorts...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA81Nzslu-I[/ame]


----------



## ManBeef

https://vine.co/v/O5Bv15g2WQp What my son and I do on our guy time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a new old one. I did a new arrangement and recording for an older song. I'm of two minds here. I like a lot of it, but I think it misses the mark somewhere, but I just can't quite pinpoint what it is that bugs me. 

A Damn Good Run


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I don't know about quality, but quantity is happening right now. Another iPad tune, but I'm mastering these on my PC. This was supposed to be another scary song, it ended up groovy. I am nothing if not inconsistent in my musical styles...
> 
> Also, just for fun, made it into a video of sorts...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA81Nzslu-I



Add some synth and and pump the beat a bit and you could have a dance track here. Great tone as always.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Here's a new old one. I did a new arrangement and recording for an older song. I'm of two minds here. I like a lot of it, but I think it misses the mark somewhere, but I just can't quite pinpoint what it is that bugs me.
> 
> A Damn Good Run



Hmmm...is it a recording issue you think is where it's missing? Sounds tight to me.* If it's a performance thing, I noticed that you're singing higher than normal which may be throwing you off Dawg. Nothing wrong with it since it fits the upbeat sound of the tune, just different than usual. 



LeoGibson said:


> Add some synth and and pump the beat a bit and you could have a dance track here. Great tone as always.



I contemplated that, but it just kept reminding me of some sort of quasi-Jefferson Airplane circa 1967 piece that I kept it rockin' for the most part.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Hmmm...is it a recording issue you think is where it's missing? Sounds tight to me.* If it's a performance thing, I noticed that you're singing higher than normal which may be throwing you off Dawg. Nothing wrong with it since it fits the upbeat sound of the tune, just different than usual.




I think it's too "busy" in the chorus section. That too many instruments are going off at once and not really letting any one shine out. But, I posted a remix to the others involved in the recording and they seem to think it's better this way, so WTH, I guess it's just me.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I think it's too "busy" in the chorus section. That too many instruments are going off at once and not really letting any one shine out. But, I posted a remix to the others involved in the recording and they seem to think it's better this way, so WTH, I guess it's just me.



The eternal struggle of mixing.

I tried to start recording vocals this week, and it was a total disaster. Even after warming up I couldn't get the evil voice going without nearly making myself sick. I'm taking a few days off, and have barely spoke since then. I may try to do some vocal recording for my punk project to see if I can pull that off before going all-in on metal.

What a drag it is gettin' old...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> The eternal struggle of mixing.
> 
> I tried to start recording vocals this week, and it was a total disaster. Even after warming up I couldn't get the evil voice going without nearly making myself sick. I'm taking a few days off, and have barely spoke since then. I may try to do some vocal recording for my punk project to see if I can pull that off before going all-in on metal.
> 
> *What a drag it is gettin' old...*



You could always go running for the shelter of a mother's little helper! 

That's the part most people don't think about, but those hardcore cookie monster vocals are not that easy to do, and they are murder on your throat. At least for the metal guys that go high, you can get a lot of help from the mixing board and the mic gain, but not as much on the growly voice.


----------



## MattB

Welp, finished the three song EP for the punk band. If this came out in 1982, it would be a 'cassingle'.

I'll insert my usual warnings of volume, anger and profanity here, but the second song is the ska instrumental I posted earlier in the thread.

Ketone Militia- Chemical Town EP

Better sounding stream at my Soundcloud page, but it's all relative innit?


----------



## ManBeef

I stay on VINE mostly now. I have 390 fans, and only 2 know it.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Welp, finished the three song EP for the punk band. If this came out in 1982, it would be a 'cassingle'.
> 
> I'll insert my usual warnings of volume, anger and profanity here, but the second song is the ska instrumental I posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> Ketone Militia- Chemical Town EP
> 
> Better sounding stream at my Soundcloud page, but it's all relative innit?



How did I miss this post? Really nice. I streamed this on my phone while sitting in traffic. It made me want to let out the clutch and let my semi make it's own path. Got me nice and aggro, that means it's good punk music!


----------



## MattB

Thanks! If you saw the cover, I grew up a few blocks from that mill. The aggro is legit.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Welp, finished the three song EP for the punk band. If this came out in 1982, it would be a 'cassingle'.
> 
> I'll insert my usual warnings of volume, anger and profanity here, but the second song is the ska instrumental I posted earlier in the thread.





I have an idea for a possible punk EP, I have two songs sort of sketched out in my head and some ideas for a 3rd one. I might just give it a whack and see how it comes out. Maybe a new kind of twangy cow punk hybrid!

But until then, here's one I just wrote a couple weeks ago, I may not even do a full arrangement for this one, I may just leave it mostly as-is acoustic and just overdub some acoustic lead guitar with it and leave it really sparse, but I haven't decided yet. Here's the acoustic 1+1 of it.

Remember The Alamo


.


----------



## MattB

Oh, you gotta do a punk EP, I need to hear how that would turn out.

Have some rep...


----------



## LeoGibson

Went in a different direction here on this one. It's definitely a bit of a shift from the type of songs I normally write and record. This one is a bit of a cosmic blues song or rather it sounds a bit like what you would get if Keith Richards, David Gilmour, and Mark Knopfler wrote a song together! 



Shine Your Light



.


----------



## Aust99

LeoGibson said:


> Went in a different direction here on this one. It's definitely a bit of a shift from the type of songs I normally write and record. This one is a bit of a cosmic blues song or rather it sounds a bit like what you would get if Keith Richards, David Gilmour, and Mark Knopfler wrote a song together!
> 
> 
> 
> Shine Your Light
> 
> 
> 
> .


Loved it!!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Went in a different direction here on this one. It's definitely a bit of a shift from the type of songs I normally write and record. This one is a bit of a cosmic blues song or rather it sounds a bit like what you would get if Keith Richards, David Gilmour, and Mark Knopfler wrote a song together!
> 
> 
> 
> Shine Your Light
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Great song! Sounds to me like there was some of The Band influence there also, particularly Robbie Robertson and Rick Danko. Really like this one.


----------



## LeoGibson

Aust99 said:


> Loved it!!!!





daddyoh70 said:


> Great song! Sounds to me like there was some of The Band influence there also, particularly Robbie Robertson and Rick Danko. Really like this one.



Thank you both for taking the time to listen to it and comment. That means a lot!

ETA: One of the other guitarists on this track definitely has a Robbie Robertson feel to his playing. I have noticed it on other tracks we have recorded together. I need to ask him if that is one of his influences.


----------



## MattB

Some of my songs are being used as the soundtrack for videos on a UFO channel on YouTube...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfCNuUJb4aE[/ame]

The channel is run by a close friend of mine, and the founder of the paranormal group I work for. If you're interested in this sort of thing, it's worth checking out...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Some of my songs are being used as the soundtrack for videos on a UFO channel on YouTube...
> 
> The channel is run by a close friend of mine, and the founder of the paranormal group I work for. If you're interested in this sort of thing, it's worth checking out...



Very cool. Your music really fits the ambience of the subject.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Very cool. Your music really fits the ambience of the subject.



Thanks, as you know I find it hard to write stuff that isn't 'out there'...might as well own it.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's the finished version of the acoustic 1+1 I posted earlier in this thread.

I decided to keep it all acoustic after the electrified version just didn't sound right. So we went with a fingerpicked guitar, an upright bass, and some fiddle. I'm really happy with the result.


Remember The Alamo (full version)





.


----------



## MattB

Thank you for another slice of Americana, Sir...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Thank you for another slice of Americana, Sir...



This may be the last one for a while. I have one more I want to do that is more acoustic or Americana in nature, but then it's time to plug in and go all Neil Young and Crazy Horse with some roots rock. I have an idea for a few songs that were going to be punk but as much as I like listening to punk, I can't really pull it off so they will be a bit more like when Neil got pissed off at the world and went heavier for a bit.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's one that has been sitting around for almost a year waiting on a female backing vocal to finish it off. I finally got one and was able to finish this one off. It's a country/rock song with a little heavier emphasis on the rock part and a really sweet solo by one of the other players on it.



West Texas Wind


.


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> Here's one that has been sitting around for almost a year waiting on a female backing vocal to finish it off. I finally got one and was able to finish this one off. It's a country/rock song with a little heavier emphasis on the rock part and a really sweet solo by one of the other players on it.
> 
> 
> 
> West Texas Wind
> 
> 
> .


I really liked this one, LeoG! :wubu:  :bow:

The lean towards rock suits you very well, and that solo you mentioned (I assume that you're referring to the bit that starts around 2:38) was awesome. Such a cool intro, too!

I've been trying to resist the temptation to post in this thread lately because I feel really stupid making comments when I don't have the knowledge/talent to appreciate the musicianship or artistry behind the work that's been shared here, but I hope that you, MattB and the other contributors here are pleased that people are checking it out and enjoying it anyway.


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> I really liked this one, LeoG! :wubu:  :bow:
> 
> The lean towards rock suits you very well, and that solo you mentioned (I assume that you're referring to the bit that starts around 2:38) was awesome. Such a cool intro, too!
> 
> I've been trying to resist the temptation to post in this thread lately because I feel really stupid making comments when I don't have the knowledge/talent to appreciate the musicianship or artistry behind the work that's been shared here, but I hope that you, MattB and the other contributors here are pleased that people are checking it out and enjoying it anyway.



Thank you. I like plugging in and making some noise on occasion! Also, I can tell you're a listener of very fine taste for liking the intro. (that was one of my rare forays into a little lead guitar noodling)

Make all the comments you like. I can't speak for MattB, but I know I'm like all other artistic types, somewhat insecure about the things I create, so it is always great to get feedback and know someone is listening! Thank you.

Here is the other new one I wrote about on my blog the other day. It was one of the ones I wrote when i wanted to do a punk thing. Punk, really didn't suit me as much as I had hoped, but I know that attitude is in everything I do no matter what genre the song ends up in. This one started punk but wound up somewhere in between hard rock, grunge, and punk.


Hand To Mouth


.


----------



## The_Hero

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x-zWWVDikQ[/ame] 
= Annual Blues Brothers Act At Church Fundraiser

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlrFdR8jFzk[/ame]
= Late Night Movie Host sketch for Church Movie Night Special Features


----------



## LeoGibson

The_Hero said:


> = Annual Blues Brothers Act At Church Fundraiser
> 
> 
> = Late Night Movie Host sketch for Church Movie Night Special Features



Cool vids! Very funny.


----------



## MattB

A few Dims folk have been subjected to the evil already, but my new album dropped today so I thought I'd throw a video link in this thread as well...Have a wicked Walpurgisnacht! 

Heavy volume alert...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wsFd-7s3Qk[/ame]


----------



## lille

MattB said:


> A few Dims folk have been subjected to the evil already, but my new album dropped today so I thought I'd throw a video link in this thread as well...Have a wicked Walpurgisnacht!
> 
> Heavy volume alert...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wsFd-7s3Qk



A little heavy for me at 10 this morning, but very cool. I especially like the sound of the piano at the beginning, something about it felt like a piano in an abandoned house if that makes any sense.


----------



## MattB

lille said:


> A little heavy for me at 10 this morning, but very cool. I especially like the sound of the piano at the beginning, something about it felt like a piano in an abandoned house if that makes any sense.



Bingo!  Well done! That's actually a recurring theme on the whole album. (Titled 'Hollow')


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's another country tune.

The Great Plains


.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'll crosspost this one here as well since not everyone reads my blog!

Here's the other heavy song I was working on. More of a grunge-type song about our wonderful political process. This is kinda RageInChains-n-Roses stylistically! 


Land Of The Free


.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hell yeah, three posts in a row! Why am I starting to feel like tapping the mic and saying, "Is this thing on? Testing one, two." 

Oh well, I think in Canadian-speak this means I made a hat trick or something right?

Here's my latest.

Gringos Hideaway


.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Hell yeah, three posts in a row! Why am I starting to feel like tapping the mic and saying, "Is this thing on? Testing one, two."
> 
> Oh well, I think in Canadian-speak this means I made a hat trick or something right?
> 
> Here's my latest.
> 
> Gringos Hideaway
> 
> 
> .



Holy crap, I love that intro! :bow:

I'll counter your hat trick with an oldie, but I'm finally making videos for my back catalog. Freshly posted...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noPpYS4g088[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Holy crap, I love that intro! :bow:
> 
> I'll counter your hat trick with an oldie, but I'm finally making videos for my back catalog. Freshly posted...



Thanks. I love that intro too! I wish I could take credit for it, but that would be a fella named Larry that I work with quite a bit on both the 12 string and the nylon string guitars. He's definitely the Don Felder on this song!

I like the video. Between the video and the music you managed to make a nice bright day in the woods into a creepy and dark thing! Good job!


----------



## MattB

Cross posted from a double-secret probation thread...

Surf album! Should be out in the next few weeks...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NBozuzyTR0[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

MattB said:


> Cross posted from a double-secret probation thread...
> 
> Surf album! Should be out in the next few weeks...


Love this!! :happy: 

The lava/ash really does look like a wave as it flows down the slopes, especially around 1:52 and 2:12.

The volcano footage seems to be from Mt. St. Helens rather than Hawaii, but this video might make the less adventurous think twice about going surfing there.  I'm glad I didn't watch it before visiting the top of Haleakala.


----------



## MattB

Thanks!

Yes, it's stock footage from Mt. St. Helens. I got the idea for the song title after seeing a video for 'volcano surfing' somewhere in South America. (I can't remember where.) I use public domain footage for some of my videos to make it more interesting to watch than just the album cover, and lo and behold I found the 1980 film.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

This is awesome!

On my soundproof headset there is this sort of subtle interesting pattering sound in the background at some points that reminds me of an echo/reverb but at 1:41 ish it sounds more pronounced.


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> On my soundproof headset there is this sort of subtle interesting pattering sound in the background at some points that reminds me of an echo/reverb but at 1:41 ish it sounds more pronounced.



(Adjusts glasses, puts on nerd cap...)

Close! There is reverb, but it was put across all instruments on the whole mix. On the guitars I added a delay effect. The guitar strings are very thick and 'flat' which gives them the classic 1960's-ish surf sound. The way the notes are picked on the rhythm guitars there's a natural 'click' sound, add the delay and it becomes 'click-click' giving it that rhythmic echoey effect without using more reverb. Thus, maintaining the articulation of the notes and still making it repeat.

Behold! The over-explanation of the day!


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Cross posted from a double-secret probation thread...
> 
> Surf album! Should be out in the next few weeks...



That is so fuckin' cool! The video, the song, just everything. I am awed and inspired by your artistic vision. It is infinitely harder to write an instrumental and be able to captivate and hold interest and you do it superbly. The video footage was the gravy on the Chicken Fried Steak or Poutine if you rather since your from Canadialand and all!

Awesome job.


----------



## MattB

No posts since last July! Blasphemy!

Here's an instrumental that I just did the final mix for tonight. It's an orchestral collaboration between myself and my buddy/mastering engineer, although I did both the mixing and the mastering this time around. I posted an earlier version in the Clubhouse.

Feel free to listen while travelling across a snowy meadow on horseback...in slow-motion.

https://soundcloud.com/chillpatch/cauchemar


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> No posts since last July! Blasphemy!
> 
> Here's an instrumental that I just did the final mix for tonight. It's an orchestral collaboration between myself and my buddy/mastering engineer, although I did both the mixing and the mastering this time around. I posted an earlier version in the Clubhouse.
> 
> Feel free to listen while travelling across a snowy meadow on horseback...in slow-motion.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/chillpatch/cauchemar



This is fucking great!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ooh i liked that one!


----------



## MattB

Merci bien!


----------



## MattB

Double posting the tune, but just because the promo vid is up...perfect music for drinking mead out of a large horn, if such a thing existed in real life.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYUBiNd6_WE[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Double posting the tune, but just because the promo vid is up...perfect music for drinking mead out of a large horn, if such a thing existed in real life.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYUBiNd6_WE



You'll have to settle for ale instead of mead. I'm not getting into that stuff tonight. Excellent song! *Skol, MattB, SKOL! *


----------



## MattB

Someone please rep D for me and write VALHALLA!! in the box, I can't recharge my repper right now...

New/old tune...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vpyd215C_U[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

Sorry it took me so long to get to this but I have only been skimming Dims since getting ready to move and breaking down my desktop. Your newest one got lost in the shuffle!

Awesome tune Matt. I dig the orchestration and the percussion with just the right amount of cymbal flourishes. Very tasteful. This would make a great intro track on a really hard Viking-metal album.


----------



## MattB

Thank you Sir!

It's been a good stretch of writing again.


----------



## MattB

New EP of old stuff. *Digitally Remastered* because everyone says that.

https://thelurids.bandcamp.com/


----------



## MattB

Sadly plunks his uke while waiting for Leo to post something *after all these years!*

(I started playing the ukelele.  )


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Sadly plunks his uke while waiting for Leo to post something *after all these years!*
> 
> (I started playing the ukelele.  )



Good to see you back!


----------



## BigElectricKat

That beginning shot of the sun in H-Alpha was a bit misleading! I clicked on it for that reason alone but I have to say that I like the music.


----------



## MattB

BigElectricKat said:


> That beginning shot of the sun in H-Alpha was a bit misleading! I clicked on it for that reason alone but I have to say that I like the music.



Thank you kindly!

Has anyone created anything new lately?


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> Sadly plunks his uke while waiting for Leo to post something *after all these years!*
> 
> (I started playing the ukelele.  )



Awesome! I've been flirting with the idea of getting a uke for some time now. How easy is it to pick up if you have a guitar background?


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Awesome! I've been flirting with the idea of getting a uke for some time now. How easy is it to pick up if you have a guitar background?



It's super easy! The tuning is a bit strange in comparison, but once you get a few chords down it's not a stretch to learn it at all. I've been using an app to learn songs.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> It's super easy! The tuning is a bit strange in comparison, but once you get a few chords down it's not a stretch to learn it at all. I've been using an app to learn songs.



Sweet! Maybe that's what I need to get that part where f my brain firing again.


----------

